# Organisation



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I know this isn't cat related but a few people have posted about sorting out stuff and getting organised. Maybe I'm a sado but I love organisation and storage etc (some of you already know this). I even get a bit excited if I'm in a shop and they've got a storage section, with boxes/tubs etc in.

Anyway I thought I'd post a few organisation things I do for those of you who may be interested, you may find something that works for you.

I have a few main overall rules that I try to stick to (not many - I don't think???)

1)* Cupboards, drawers etc in any used area of the house must be used.*
By this I mean that there shouldn't be a drawer / cupboard in an occupied area of the house that you don't go into reasonably regularly. So if you have a cupboard in the lounge that has loads of 'stuff in' just being stored and you rarely go in there, that's a waste. Take the time to actually open it, anything that you haven't used in the last few months box it up and either put in the loft, if you feel you need to keep it. Donate to charity or throw away.

2) *The 'prime' drawers / cupboards should have the things in you use most often*, so for example, the drawers in my kitchen only have things I use on a daily / weekly basis. If something's used less than that then it goes into a less 'prime space'. So for example things like my can opener, corkscrew, pizza slicer, cherry pitter, and numerous other small kitchen things that I use less regularly are in a plastic tub in one of my other kitchen cupboards, that way I'm not rummaging around through loads of things I don't use that often to find the things I do.

3) *Small things go into boxes / containers (categorised of course - or not if that's not your thing)*.

4) *Don't keep things you don't use.* If you struggle to throw things away / donate etc. try the 6 month loft trick (you can do more than 6 months if you want). Have a sort out of an area. If you are really struggling to get rid of things, put them in a box / bag, seal it, write the date on it and then put it in the loft (or wherever you have storage space). If after 6 months you haven't opened the bag then you know you don't need that stuff and can rehome, if you've opened the bag and removed some things then that's fine, but the rest can be rehomed.

I think those are my major ones, I'll do a few posts of some storage tips as well for the things you keep.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

*Tip 1 - dealing with cables / leads / wires:
*
Do you have a drawer that looks like this, or like me hate a tangle of cables:

*







*

Step 1 - sort out what you actually use. I had loads of cables that have been in the drawer for ages, it was tricky to close and a pain to find what I wanted. So anything I don't use (there's actually quite a few things) will go into a labelled box in the loft (I'll probably keep them as every now and again I seem to want some obscure cable).

For the loft (I tend to tape the cables up so you don't just get a mess):








2) Secure them in one of several ways depending on what I've got or how often I use them, so they don't all get tangled up:
Simple tape (like on things going in the loft that I don't really use)
Hair bungees - good for smaller / thinner cables:








Just twist them:








Toilet rolls - good for smaller cables, stack away neatly and you can label them to see what they are:








For bigger cables, or things that I undo and use a lot (where bands are a bit fiddly and toilet rolls would tear after a while) I use old plastic bottles (flexible ones, that had lotion or something in, like these:









Chop the top and bottom off (a serrated bread knife works well)









I use these for things like my hairdryer / straighteners etc:









No more messy cables:








and space for other things:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

OMG 

This is the best thread EVER!!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I really need to see what containers you use for your fridge, freezer, pantry, kitchen drawers....Do you use anything in other cupboards, drawers or wardrobes? Boxes or Baskets? 

Where do you get everything from?


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> I really need to see what containers you use for your fridge, freezer, pantry, kitchen drawers....Do you use anything in other cupboards, drawers or wardrobes? Boxes or Baskets?
> 
> Where do you get everything from?


I shall be adding all those sorts of things.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

LJC675 said:


> I shall be adding all those sorts of things.


Ooh this is fab - I am so excited!!!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

OMG . Would you like a " holiday" in the glorious Forest of Dean?

I'm relatively organised by nature but it's hopeless when OH believes that any cupboard/ drawer which isn't packed to bursting is a wasted space It doesn't help when Dylan is of the same disposition. He will settle down in any space that he can fit his body into.

Maybe I should find a convenient place to store OH


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well I honestly don’t know what to say! 

My husband being ex military would be so impressed with you! In fact I think he would Love you! 

I am generally tidy and organised apart from that one drawer where everything gets thrown in daily and every month when I can no long shut the damn drawer I have to sort it out so any tips on that would be great.

I will continue to watch this thread, it’s fascinating! I will also wait for the underwear drawer as mine never seems to remain tidy!

Great thread


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Forester said:


> OMG . Would you like a " holiday" in the glorious Forest of Dean?
> 
> I'm relatively organised by nature but it's hopeless when OH believes that any cupboard/ drawer which isn't packed to bursting is a wasted space It doesn't help when Dylan is of the same disposition. He will settle down in any space that he can fit his body into.
> 
> Maybe I should find a convenient place to store OH


Mr HB is eaxactly the same - he has a side board, bedside table and study cupboards and drawers that are fit to bursting - I don't mind at all as long as it doesn't encroach on my space lol - if I find anything of his around the house I shove it in one of his places!!

I do tidy his wardrobe to an extent simply cause it's open and I see it!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm doomed...


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Bedroom drawers (underwear etc)

2 things here:

1) Underwear things count as small (well some people even call them smalls) so they go in boxes.
2) Roll, don't fold (or just lob in the drawer in a pile)

I use these:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ikea-Sku...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I think they're good value, in each pack you get 2 big square boxes, 2 long boxes and 2 small square boxes, taken a pic of one of each, they have a zip on the bottom so if you don't need them they fold flat (they also come in quite a few colours)









Each pack will do 1 standard drawer, but will leave 1 space where a small square box could go. I bought a few packs and mix and matched to suit me best.

Pants, knickers, socks etc get rolled up and then stacked in the little boxes. I organise how I feel they'd be used:

My undies:








Mr K&S's:









You can get a lot in these little boxes, so for example I have just counted in Mr K&S's boxes there are 18 pairs of pants in the pants box and 20 pairs of thick socks in the thick socks box. If you need any more than that, maybe you need to do your washing more often (or if you have more than that maybe time for a sort out)

I like rolling rather than folding as it uses the height of spaces without having to stack things on top of each other so you have to keep lifting things up, so for example we have a PJ / sloppy house clothes drawer:








Then back to boxes again for slippery sports clothes (luckily some of the boxes looking a bit empty as they're actually being used)


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> I am generally tidy and organised apart from that one drawer where everything gets thrown in daily and every month when I can no long shut the damn drawer I have to sort it out so any tips on that would be great.


But this is a great organisation thing. I'm a believer in having a 'dump it' box or something. If you have a place where you can temporarily bung stuff that you can't be bothered to put away it stops it ending up all round the house. Then every now and again put it all away in one go.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok ok sold!

I will need you for at least a month, and two months for my step daughter’s room, weekends off, evening meals provided, actually no you can do the cooking too, bring your rehydration machine too. 

When can you start?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I can’t believe your drawers! 
I will defo order those square organiser things. 

Good grief you could even put my Gran to shame and I thought she was the most organised, house proud person ever! She has mats on mats to protect the mat protecting the carpet! :Hilarious


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> But this is a great organisation thing. I'm a believer in having a 'dump it' box or something. If you have a place where you can temporarily bung stuff that you can't be bothered to put away it stops it ending up all round the house. Then every now and again put it all away in one go.


I try and be organised, I have a box in the kitchen where I dump stuff and try and put it away once a month. I even have my kitten food pouches organised to make sure the flavours/makes are rotated. My lovely tidy house has gone to the dogs at the moment though as daughter is home from uni along with the boyfriend so my harmonious little world is in uproar. She goes home Saturday so I will be back to normal again.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> I can't believe your drawers!
> I will defo order those square organiser things.
> 
> Good grief you could even put my Gran to shame and I thought she was the most organised, house proud person ever! She has mats on mats to protect the mat protecting the carpet! :Hilarious


OMG that suddenly reminded me of my Mum one time. You never put anything on a surface without a mat. I remember once when Mr K&S had just started going out, I took him down to meet my parents. It was a lovely sunny day so we were in the garden. Mum had made us a cup of tea. Mr K&S and I were sitting on the grass chatting to my parents, he went to put his cup down on the grass and my mum said, 'Oooh I'll just go in and get you a mat for that' - That one even surprised me.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

LJC675 said:


> Bedroom drawers (underwear etc)
> 
> 2 things here:
> 
> ...


These are brilliant - they fit the drawers just perfectly!!!

3 x sets ordered which hopefully will do my chest.

Oh crumbs I can see this thread is going to cost me lol!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh ooh I can offer one suggestion - my dumping ground for stuff to be put away (usually upstairs) is a stair basket!!

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...ttHfAhXfTRUIHSzPAKQQ_AUIDigB&biw=1250&bih=886


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Ha! I just ordered 3 sets too!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@LJC675 I bet your house is a clean one as well!!

I think you might have to set up a thread and give us a Chore a day to get an organised/Spring cleaned house!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Ha! I just ordered 3 sets too!


They'll sell out rofl!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Ooh ooh I can offer one suggestion - my dumping ground for stuff to be put away (usually upstairs) is a stair basket!!
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...ttHfAhXfTRUIHSzPAKQQ_AUIDigB&biw=1250&bih=886


I'd love one of these as I love wicker baskets, but I have a terrier who loves to chew on wicker  even the dog baskets are getting chewed daily! :Banghead


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am so organising my drawers tonight. I don't have a Tshirt drawer as I hang all of mine but my PJ drawer and underwear drawers are being sorted.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I have to say those drawer organisers are great! I do have those... now all I need to do is throw away all my "smalls" esp those that are now too small for me to fit into or have more holes than the should??

How long do you hold onto odd socks before you give up on finding the matching one?

H


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> I'd love one of these as I love wicker baskets, but I have a terrier who loves to chew on wicker  even the dog baskets are getting chewed daily! :Banghead


If you know someone who can sew..

https://www.cozynestdesign.com/product/one-trip-up-stair-basket-pattern/


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> I have to say those drawer organisers are great! I do have those... now all I need to do is throw away all my "smalls" esp those that are now too small for me to fit into or have more holes than the should??
> 
> How long do you hold onto odd socks before you give up on finding the matching one?
> 
> H


Stuff them with other odd socks, add some catnip or valerian and make a kicker


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> If you know someone who can sew..
> 
> https://www.cozynestdesign.com/product/one-trip-up-stair-basket-pattern/


Clever!

Sorry @LJC675 we are chatting away when you are trying to organise us, do you have a solution for chatty women!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Kitchen cupboard - pots, pans, cooking dishes.

I hate saucepan lids, they fall everywhere, you can't stack them, they drive me mad. You can get those saucepan lid holders that you're suppose to attach to a cupboard door, but they have mixed reviews and I think it would be tricky to get one that fit all your lids. Therefore I screwed in small hooks on the wall and back of my cupboards, it get's the lids out of the way, they all have their own space and it uses up some of that unused vertical space (using vertical space is a big thing for me):










Then on the other side I've attached a tall plastic tub to put all my spatulas, tongs, etc, the sort of stuff I use when I'm cooking, keeps them out of my kitchen drawer:


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Where has this thread been all my life?! Taking lots of notes :Bookworm this is fantastic!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm loving this my fav so far is this ..


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I do use old Pringle tubes and peanut drums to store delicate Christmas baubles. As the years go by it’s interesting to see how the tube changes size.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

You have inspired me @LJC675

My usual dumping drawer









All sorted, I need a pot for the little bits now x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

This is genius


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Kitchen drawers:

Only have what you use every day / week (well unless you've got loads of drawers, I've only got 3)

Cutlery, pretty standard for normal cutlery, but in the utensil bit I make sure I only have a few things. I have a good set of very sharp knives, I use to keep them with those knife covers on them so people didn't slice their fingers off, but it still resulted in rummaging for what you needed. So I have a Joseph Joseph (they do good stuff) in drawer knife block.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0721TPPZY/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I did modify it a bit as I wanted to put my knife steel in it too so I dremmeled out the end channel so that would fit in. Now no rummaging









Cling film, baking paper, kitchen foil. I want packs of the stuff that work and don't drive you mad when you try to use them. I love these, they're pretty expensive (I think) but I hummed and ha'd (I don't know if that's even how you spell that) about them for ages, then took the plunge. You can refill them with any make of wrap etc as long as it fits in the box. I have 3 of them (cling film (green) Foil (blue) baking paper (whiteish, long one)):
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00GB95P54/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Otherwise the stuff in this drawer fits into my 'little things go in boxes' rule (the boxes were some we just had lying around from a tool box thing that we didn't want compartments in):










Containers - now you may think I would have a million of these, well I do have quite a few, but the ones in the kitchen are the ones I use all the time, random extras are stored away where if I need them I can go and get one, if I have an odd shaped thing. Containers must stack inside each other, so I tend to buy containers from the same range. I only have enough so that I use them regularly and so my drawer isn't annoying when I try to get one from the bottom.
Make sure you have container and lid, if not, throw it away (or use to put small thing in somewhere else)
I vacuum seal most of my food etc, so these containers are mainly vacuum seal containers (Foodsaver and other types).

I use quite a few small containers, so they all go in a box together (just got a cardboard box and covered it) with their lids because they're a pain to stack:


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> You have inspired me @LJC675
> 
> My usual dumping drawer
> View attachment 386593
> ...


OMG I love how many inhalers you have on the go :Hilarious this is me. Though my nurse doesn't like me having too many as I think she thinks I'm dying. But in truth I just need to make sure I have one in all different places so I don't have to rely on my own memory.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> I am generally tidy and organised apart from that one drawer where everything gets thrown in daily and every month when I can no long shut the damn drawer I have to sort it out so any tips on that would be great.


I'm sort of like this except in a whole house sort of manner. I just put stuff anywhere until I literally CANNOT TAKE IT ANYMORE!!!!

And at that point I have a sort out. I would love to be able to do it as I go along. Not sure if that's just a personality thing though...


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

SuboJvR said:


> OMG I *love how many inhalers you have on the go :Hilarious* this is me. Though my nurse doesn't like me having too many as I think she thinks I'm dying. But in truth I just need to make sure I have one in all different places so I don't have to rely on my own memory.


I have them all over the house and car actually, it's a good thing as if ever anyone needs to bring me one, they can find them, I am always loosing the caps! 
Now I have actually tidied my drawer I can see them! 
I will have to get creative and impress @LJC675 by designing something to hold them.
You keep having loads, it's a good thing!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Last thing for now, must get on with some actual work  otherwise I'll still be working at 8pm tonight :Grumpy:Grumpy

Vertical space - I use extra shelves quite a bit. I find in cupboards that a lot of space is wasted in between shelves and I'm resistant to stacking things unless I can't help it. Stacking results in having to move things to get to others, that's a pain and then they don't get put back properly, especially if someone (maybe the odd OH????? - make it easy for them) can't be bothered.

I also only have enough things that fit easily in a cupboard, that thing about a place for everything makes life so much easier. I use quite a few of these 'extra shelves' of various sorts, just take note of the dimensions so you order what you want, also think about what you'll put on them, ones with bars across the top can be tricky if you want to put small things like spice jars etc on. The one in my link you can slide to make as long as you want, but I ended up using a 2 shelves as it suited me better (I have several different ones of these), you can get them quite a bit cheaper and most are pretty good:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B06Y3Q92KM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm not sure how I'll get on with the advice on this thread. This is my pantry AFTER I sorted it and tidied


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you for your time @LJC675 we all have lots to be going on with, Amazon are on the way with a truck load of stuff for me, my husband will be most impressed 

@MilleD that's a good pantry, looks good to me!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I always feel there's a lot of wasted space in the cupboard under my sink as due to all the pipes I cant' get a second shelf, so any ideas of how you best utilise this would be good.

I've added the "extra shelves" to my amazon wish list...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am super impressed with your organisational skills LJC! Some wonderful ideas you have given me, and I was overwhelmed by your tidy underwear and sock drawer 

I love being organised, but basically my trouble is I have too much stuff, and find it hard to get rid of things that I may need again "one day". (My mother was the same!) But I really do plan this year to be one of major 'sorting out' and recycling in the house. (our loft is another matter,)

I like the basket on the stairs idea, but fear that in my house it would soon become one more place for the cats to sleep and the original purpose would be sacrificed for their sake, haha. 

Do keep posting your ideas and advice, and I am sure when I read it I will be subliminally influenced to do better in my own home.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@ewelsh Never mind the tidying what's happened to Peter Rabbit


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> I always feel there's a lot of wasted space in the cupboard under my sink as due to all the pipes I cant' get a second shelf, so any ideas of how you best utilise this would be good.
> 
> I've added the "extra shelves" to my amazon wish list...


You can get under sink shelves that fit round the pipes, something like this (I've not got one, sure there are other types):

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Addis-5068...d=1546518695&sr=8-4&keywords=under+sink+shelf

The other thing you could do is get a tension rod (use for hanging net curtains). Put it in your cupboard higher up (use the tension to keep it in place) the you can hang any trigger spray bottles on the rail by their triggers.

My under sink is tricky as it's got lots of pipes as I have a waste disposal in there as well, so I just keep what I use regularly, I've modified an old plastic drawer for small things, hot glued some dividers in:








Used hooks for brushes inside door and a storage caddy which I modded a bit to fit my stuff:








Not much space but it's OK:









Edit - found a picture where someone's done the trigger spray bottles on a tension rod:


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

LJC675 said:


> You can get under sink shelves that fit round the pipes, something like this (I've not got one, sure there are other types):
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Addis-5068...d=1546518695&sr=8-4&keywords=under+sink+shelf
> 
> The other thing you could do is get a tension rod (use for hanging net curtains). Put it in your cupboard higher up (use the tension to keep it in place) the you can hang any trigger spray bottles on the rail by their triggers.


That is genius!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Thank you for your time @LJC675 we all have lots to be going on with, Amazon are on the way with a truck load of stuff for me, my husband will be most impressed
> 
> @MilleD that's a good pantry, looks good to me!


It's just a bit full, but I do love a stacking basket 

I did do a number on the shelf unit I bought from Ikea. It didn't quite fit at the back under the stair slope so I jigsawed it off at angle so now it looks made to measure.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

MilleD said:


> It's just a bit full, but I do love a stacking basket
> 
> I did do a number on the shelf unit I bought from Ikea. It didn't quite fit at the back under the stair slope so I jigsawed it off at angle so now it looks made to measure.


Looks fab, stacking shelves are great.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Thank you for your time @LJC675 we all have lots to be going on with, Amazon are on the way with a truck load of stuff for me, my husband will be most impressed
> 
> @MilleD that's a good pantry, looks good to me!


Oh, and I have a mad mish mash of stuff in there too, some of which should really be elsewhere:

From the door along the left hand side.

Pack on Animonda cat food that they won't eat
Smilla food
Tray to eat dinner on my knee
Ironing board
Vase of artificial flowers
Guitar

See? Weird - who keeps a vase of flowers in their pantry?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Okay I'm going to say it as I cant believe I'm the only one that would feel deprived of the fun to be had in rummaging to find whatever it is that is lost in amongst all the clutter.
The "oh I forgot I had that" and the "I wonder what that was for" and other items that take you off down memory lane .Tidy and organised is over rated in my book  ,my cupboards and drawers are like my head full of memories ,stuff I need/stuff I don't need but want to keep/ nothing is where it should be but its there if I need it ..........................I wonder where I put Meeko the last time I had him


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Willow_Warren said:


> I always feel there's a lot of wasted space in the cupboard under my sink as due to all the pipes I cant' get a second shelf, so any ideas of how you best utilise this would be good.
> 
> I've added the "extra shelves" to my amazon wish list...


Would something like this work for you?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Addis-Unde...&pf_rd_p=d64c412e-19d4-56e8-bd21-42d551363274


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

buffie said:


> Okay I'm going to say it as I cant believe I'm the only one that would feel deprived of the fun to be had in rummaging to find whatever it is that is lost in amongst all the clutter.
> The "oh I forgot I had that" and the "I wonder what that was for" and other items that take you off down memory lane .Tidy and organised is over rated in my book  ,my cupboards and drawers are like my head full of memories ,stuff I need/stuff I don't need but want to keep/ nothing is where it should be but its there if I need it ..........................I wonder where I put Meeko the last time I had him


I'm sure there are loads of people just like this, probably more than those who like to be organised, I'm not talking about throwing away memories, but I must admit I have never been too sentimental about things. I won't say for example keep socks that are worn out, a kitchen utensil I bought thinking it would be great but never use. 
For me being organised and getting rid of unnecessary clutter also makes me feel I can look after the things that mean something a bit better as they have a proper place etc. For example I have 2 Le Crueset casseroles that my mum gave to me years and years ago. They're heavy old things and I know if they were buried behind a load of stuff I probably wouldn't use them much. Now as I can get to them easily & put them away I use them really regularly, and think of my mum each time.

It was just that a few people mentioned they were sorting stuff out and doing some organising, so thought this might appeal to those. 
Not saying everyone should declutter etc.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I've never been particularly religious but I think I found god :Woot
I feel teeny bit smug though as I've had my pants and socks in organizer boxes for years :Smuggrin


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Citruspips said:


> @ewelsh Never mind the tidying what's happened to Peter Rabbit


He is here  it's my Spaniels favourite toy, she has to take him to bed with her every night and has done for the last 4 years, I have to hide him in the draw every morning or my terriers will tear him apart 

He is about to go round the washing machine as I didn't realise how dirty he is


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

LJC675 said:


> I'm sure there are loads of people just like this, probably more than those who like to be organised, I'm not talking about throwing away memories, but I must admit I have never been too sentimental about things. I won't say for example keep socks that are worn out, a kitchen utensil I bought thinking it would be great but never use.
> For me being organised and getting rid of unnecessary clutter also makes me feel I can look after the things that mean something a bit better as they have a proper place etc. For example I have 2 Le Crueset casseroles that my mum gave to me years and years ago. They're heavy old things and I know if they were buried behind a load of stuff I probably wouldn't use them much. Now as I can get to them easily & put them away I use them really regularly, and think of my mum each time.
> 
> It was just that a few people mentioned they were sorting stuff out and doing some organising, so thought this might appeal to those.
> Not saying everyone should declutter etc.


Sorry , didn't mean to offend ........It was meant in a light hearted way.............


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

LJC675 said:


> I'm sure there are loads of people just like this, probably more than those who like to be organised, I'm not talking about throwing away memories, but I must admit I have never been too sentimental about things. I won't say for example keep socks that are worn out, a kitchen utensil I bought thinking it would be great but never use.
> For me being organised and getting rid of unnecessary clutter also makes me feel I can look after the things that mean something a bit better as they have a proper place etc. For example I have 2 Le Crueset casseroles that my mum gave to me years and years ago. They're heavy old things and I know if they were buried behind a load of stuff I probably wouldn't use them much. Now as I can get to them easily & put them away I use them really regularly, and think of my mum each time.
> 
> It was just that a few people mentioned they were sorting stuff out and doing some organising, so thought this might appeal to those.
> Not saying everyone should declutter etc.


Absolutely, horses for courses innit?

For me though, I feel like I can't stop my mind spinning if I'm surrounded by stuff.

I am pretty sentimental (or at least have been), but I look at things now, such as cards etc that I've kept, and I wonder why.

I'll probably never look at them, and all they become when you're gone is a ballache to the poor so and so who's responsibility it is to tidy you away.

And I know that's pretty morbid - but currently going through that in my step dad and Mom's house, I can't tell you how many times I've said "Gah, did they throw nothing away?!". And they were very tidy people, just with a big house so places to put things.

So I've decided this is the year I sort myself out.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

buffie said:


> Sorry , didn't mean to offend ........It was meant in a light hearted way.............


Oh, no offence taken at all, I saw it as light hearted, sorry if I came across defensive, not meant either


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm loving this thread! Combined with me just discovering 'Tidying up with Marie Kondo' on Netflix last night! It's making me quite chuffed that I'm actually a good 80-90% organised in my house. I had a major overhaul last year where I got rid of a ton of stuff out the house and reorganised my living room and storage cupboards. 

My dresser cupboard is all organised with baskets for different things and all cables in the cable basket are taped up so as not to get tangled! I also have the divider boxes for my clothes and socks, although so far only the socks one is in working order as I need to completely reorganise my clothes first.

Kitchen has always been well organised as I already had storage solutions before we moved here. As well as compartment boxes in the drawers we've got baskets to group items in the food cupboard, a rack for chopping boards and baking trays, and a free standing spice rack for the countertop (we rent so avoid screwing things into walls or cupboards). We've also always had it organised with most used items easier to hand and less used items in the more awkward to reach spaces. The kitchen is in dire need of a deep clean though, it may be organised but it's not very clean! Also, as we've slowly dwindled our kitchen equipment as we've learned what we use and don't use (combined two kitchens into one so gradually decided which items were the best from both collections) so we have room to reorganize and move things around a bit.

My current project is reorganising the cupboard over the stairs, I've already sorted my camping stuff onto the top shelf, just need to put my Xmas decorations away to be able to do the rest of the cupboard. Though I do have good storage for all the decorations so that should be easily organised once they're back in their boxes.

Next I'm rearranging my spare bedroom and getting rid of the double bed so I need to find new storage or get rid of the stuff stored under there. Once I've sorted out my clothes I should be able to get rid of a set of drawers and so should have extra cupboard space (drawers are in a built in wardrobe)

This is great, I'm feeling so motivated and love that I've got somewhere to share all my efforts. I'm a great believer that the more organised your home is the better you feel. It's so much easier to relax when you know everything is neat and tidy and in its place and there's no tidying/organising jobs hanging over your head.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

buffie said:


> Okay I'm going to say it as I cant believe I'm the only one that would feel deprived of the fun to be had in rummaging to find whatever it is that is lost in amongst all the clutter.
> The "oh I forgot I had that" and the "I wonder what that was for" and other items that take you off down memory lane .Tidy and organised is over rated in my book  ,my cupboards and drawers are like my head full of memories ,stuff I need/stuff I don't need but want to keep/ nothing is where it should be but its there if I need it ..........................I wonder where I put Meeko the last time I had him


I have to admit to quite liking the "Ooh, I forgot I had that!" moment.

Just not every. five. seconds.


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

I love this! When I moved out of my exes house last year I had to start from scratch buying a lot of stuff and my new kitchen is miniscule so I just got the basics. Iv realised there's not actually much iv needed to buy since my initial move and I can happily live without stacks of equipment etc. My main problem is my clothes - I clear a bag I'm going to ebay or something and then i look through it again and end up keeping half of it!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

My problem is that I have too much " stuff" for the available cupboard space. This is Dylan's supplement cupboard  :Bag .and there are more items which have overflowed into other cupboards. I fear that there is no hope for me.










ETA All of these items have either been used in the last 6 months or are likely to be brought into use in the near future.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Tah dah :Shamefullyembarrased thank you @LJC675 please ignore the actual cupboard, it's very old.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> I'm loving this my fav so far is this ..
> View attachment 386591


Love this too!!!



LJC675 said:


> Kitchen drawers:
> 
> Only have what you use every day / week (well unless you've got loads of drawers, I've only got 3)
> 
> ...





LJC675 said:


> Last thing for now, must get on with some actual work  otherwise I'll still be working at 8pm tonight :Grumpy:Grumpy
> 
> Vertical space - I use extra shelves quite a bit. I find in cupboards that a lot of space is wasted in between shelves and I'm resistant to stacking things unless I can't help it. Stacking results in having to move things to get to others, that's a pain and then they don't get put back properly, especially if someone (maybe the odd OH????? - make it easy for them) can't be bothered.
> 
> ...





LJC675 said:


> You can get under sink shelves that fit round the pipes, something like this (I've not got one, sure there are other types):
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Addis-5068...d=1546518695&sr=8-4&keywords=under+sink+shelf
> 
> ...





MilleD said:


> Would something like this work for you?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Addis-Unde...&pf_rd_p=d64c412e-19d4-56e8-bd21-42d551363274


Knife block, foil film boxes, stack shelves, under sink shelf all to buy tonight!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> I'm loving this thread! Combined with me just discovering 'Tidying up with Marie Kondo' on Netflix last night! It's making me quite chuffed that I'm actually a good 80-90% organised in my house. I had a major overhaul last year where I got rid of a ton of stuff out the house and reorganised my living room and storage cupboards.
> 
> My dresser cupboard is all organised with baskets for different things and all cables in the cable basket are taped up so as not to get tangled! I also have the divider boxes for my clothes and socks, although so far only the socks one is in working order as I need to completely reorganise my clothes first.
> 
> ...


You can't post all this without pictures??

Slightly forgiven in mentioning the woman on Netflix who I might just have to watch later!!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh there's nothing like having a nosey in people's cupboards. I like your colander @ewelsh

@buffie I have to agree I love that moment when things just turn up amongst the clutter.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Loving that colander too!!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> You can get under sink shelves that fit round the pipes, something like this (I've not got one, sure there are other types):
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Addis-5068...d=1546518695&sr=8-4&keywords=under+sink+shelf
> 
> ...


I love love love the tension rod idea! I am going to try it.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> I love love love the tension rod idea! I am going to try it.


Me too - Thinking might try it in utility as well - I'm sure there are other places it could be useful too!!!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> I'm loving this thread! Combined with me just discovering 'Tidying up with Marie Kondo' on Netflix last night! It's making me quite chuffed that I'm actually a good 80-90% organised in my house. I had a major overhaul last year where I got rid of a ton of stuff out the house and reorganised my living room and storage cupboards.
> 
> My dresser cupboard is all organised with baskets for different things and all cables in the cable basket are taped up so as not to get tangled! I also have the divider boxes for my clothes and socks, although so far only the socks one is in working order as I need to completely reorganise my clothes first.
> 
> ...


 Woohoo, that sounds brill. I agree with you I feel nice and relaxed when everything's all organised. Also I find it actually easier to keep tidy when everything has a place etc.

Oh and surely we need pics (if I can post pics of my knicker drawer...…. )


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Forester said:


> My problem is that I have too much " stuff" for the available cupboard space. This is Dylan's supplement cupboard  :Bag .and there are more items which have overflowed into other cupboards. I fear that there is no hope for me.
> 
> View attachment 386623
> 
> ...


I know what you mean by needing all the stuff, in which case it's not 'too much' I tend to decant everything into stackable airtight boxes, that way you don't have to deal with wobbly unbalanced piles. I hate random packages that are all different shapes. If they're all the same shape you can get loads more in.

It does mean investing in containers though ( but I've been building up a collection for a while). If it doesn't bother you then it doesn't matter, but if it annoys you when you try to get things out then maybe put in different containers.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Tah dah :Shamefullyembarrased thank you @LJC675 please ignore the actual cupboard, it's very old.
> 
> View attachment 386627


Woohoo that looks fab. My cupboards are really old as well, when I took the pic and looked at it I thought, I really need to paint that back wall.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> You can't post all this without pictures??
> 
> Slightly forgiven in mentioning the woman on Netflix who I might just have to watch later!!


Haha! I could take pictures but my kitchen is shamefully grotty 

Will post pictures as I get round to cleaning everything out - will be a good excuse to get me started!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

What a fantastic thread!! Thanks for all the tips and ideas - I shall use a lot of them when I get around to a Spring Clean :Happy
Cannot comment on thread without saying how much I chuckled seeing another bloke's pants on here lol 
Also I was concerned that the corkscrew and pizza cutter weren't in the everyday drawer...... :Hilarious


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Excuse the sight of my underwear but I am so proud of my sock/bra drawer!









Feeling inspired I even tidied my dressing table above it - Lily was a great help!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

chillminx said:


> I like the basket on the stairs idea, but fear that in my house it would soon become one more place for the cats to sleep and the original purpose would be sacrificed for their sake, haha.


They are too small and an awkward shape for all but kittens CM!!



Joy84 said:


> I've never been particularly religious but I think I found god :Woot


Me too - loving it!!



ewelsh said:


> Tah dah :Shamefullyembarrased thank you @LJC675 please ignore the actual cupboard, it's very old.
> 
> View attachment 386627


What hooks did you use @ewelsh ?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> They are too small and an awkward shape for all but kittens CM!!
> 
> Me too - loving it!!
> 
> What hooks did you use @ewelsh ?


Cup hooks


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Well it took longer than planned and there is still a lot of rubbish around the room that needs sorted through but I have spent the evening putting away the decorations and sorting out the cupboard. The hardest bit of course was the jigsaw puzzle of how best to fit all the boxes into the space! It's not the prettiest looking but it's organised and the items that need the easiest access are easily accessible.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think I'm with @buffie on this one. I doubt that I could live with that amount of organisation  but I can usually put my hand on stuff when I need it.
Paperwork is my nemesis. I have boxes full from our business, which we sold nearly 7 years ago, so I think I would be safe to get rid of it all but poor shredder wouldn't cope. I have drawers full of old bank statements, credit card statements etc. going back years. Paperwork for the cats, again going back years.
I think I need to have a bonfire to get rid of everything!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I love this thread, thank you @LJC675 !

I'm going to tackle my kitchen cupboards this weekend I think, I really like the idea for sorting out the pan lids and cleaning cupboard :Joyful


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> I think I'm with @buffie on this one. I doubt that I could live with that amount of organisation  but I can usually put my hand on stuff when I need it.
> Paperwork is my nemesis. I have boxes full from our business, which we sold nearly 7 years ago, so I think I would be safe to get rid of it all but poor shredder wouldn't cope. I have drawers full of old bank statements, credit card statements etc. going back years. Paperwork for the cats, again going back years.
> I think I need to have a bonfire to get rid of everything!


Phew I was beginning to think I was the only one


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Well I've managed to get some photos of my kitchen whilst waiting for my dinner to cook, afraid the rest will have to wait for another day

Drawers - this is their usual state, I literally just opened them and took a snap!

















Spice rack - I'm rather proud of this find, it just sits neatly at the back of the worktop.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Very organised @Pixie_Tinker_Bell loving your grater


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> Very organised @Pixie_Tinker_Bell loving your grater


Thank you, it's partly due to my love of storage and then finding a use for it and partly my OH's non-materialistic practical, if we don't use it then we don't need to keep it attitude!

I love the grater! I hate the feeling of cheese so it solves the problem of getting cheesey fingers when grating as well as avoiding grating my fingers off on a normal kind of grater. Lastly, it makes grating cheese really quite fun! It's an Ikea special


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Well I've managed to get some photos of my kitchen whilst waiting for my dinner to cook, afraid the rest will have to wait for another day
> 
> Drawers - this is their usual state, I literally just opened them and took a snap!
> 
> ...


I like the spice jars bottom right - very vintage!!

Drawer boxes/liners good as well.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> I like the spice jars bottom right - very vintage!!
> 
> Drawer boxes/liners good as well.


The spice jars are just what they're sold in, Sainsbury's own brand. I'm hoping we'll eventually use up all the others so they can be all matching jars. Though I bet by that time Sainsbury's will change their design again


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

More photos of my kitchen organisers. Please excuse the mess, this is pre deep clean!

Cupboard storage
























Rack of baking trays and chopping boards


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Tawny75 said:


> Excuse the sight of my underwear but I am so proud of my sock/bra drawer!
> View attachment 386640


See, mine starts like this and literally lasts for 3 minutes until I have to rummage for something.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

So how do you solve this problem:

Too much stuff for cats









And my stuff


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Granted, some if the stuff in the top pic isn't the cats. For instance my Joseph Joseph bowl set that I never use because I get killed by an avalanche of dreamies if I try to get it out.

I'll get it out to show you though, ooh,pretty


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

MilleD said:


> So how do you solve this problem:
> 
> Too much stuff for cats
> 
> ...


That's funny 
Could you not put all the small packets of act treats etc in a box / basket, so you can just pull out 1 thing to get them out if you need them / or to move to get something else, like the baskets you've got in your pantry but smaller, they're about £1 each I think.



MilleD said:


> I'll get it out to show you though, ooh,pretty
> 
> View attachment 386748


It is really nice. I like Joseph, Joseph stuff. In fairness you've probably got room to put in the 'you cupboard'


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

For @huckybuck ………………

Kitchen cupboards - I don't like odd shaped things and packaging, so it all gets stripped off and put in airtight containers that are the same size / shape so they stack etc and maximise cupboard space:









For the big stuff I just use the 'lock & lock' storage boxes, well actually not those but the Tesco cheaper version.

Spices / small cooking ingredients like baking powder etc I use 'systema double boxes', so you can get 2 things in one. I find I can then stack high rather than lots of individual glass spice jars which don't stack (you could always use a spice rack, but I want mine away in the cupboard)
















My other thing for spices etc is using 'Oxo tot baby blocks' they're meant for baby food portions, but they're a great size and stack nicely.








Bottles and jars, I specifically measured these to make sure they would go in and bought another extra shelf so could do double layers.

Mini milk bottles form here, you can get in lots of other places, but these were the size I wanted:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01D5SKT7W/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Spice grinders, I just make sure if I buy a grinder with salt or something in that it has a removable top, save them and refil with my own spice / pepper / salt blends








Other bottles, squeezy, vinegar type etc, they sell so many different types here:

https://www.ampulla.co.uk/default.asp?

Now admittedly I should imagine this lot totals quite a bit of money, but I've been collecting stuff for years, I didn't go out and buy them all at once.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Freezer:
No surprise here, I don't really like random size pack. So things like chips, frozen peas etc get decanted into containers, that way the stack nicely in the freezer. I use spaghetti containers for in the door as they're tall and skinny (put peas / frozen fruit in them)


















Otherwise I use simple containers like the ones you get a takeaway in. I know some people aren't keen on plastic containers, you can get all sorts of BPA free ones. I do quite a bit of batch cooking and find that the 500ml containers are great for a portion of say ragu or something for 2 people that I've made and frozen.

I don't always remove frozen things from pack, but if I buy say a pack of 6 chicken breasts I do divide them up into 2s before freezing. Non stacking packets go in the drawers at the bottom, one for meat things, one for other things.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

@LJC675 that is seriously impressive cupboards! There is absolutely no way I would be able to convince my OH to go down this route and seeing as he does all the cooking then really I can't argue. That said, he's always complaining about the freezer, we have a chest freezer and he does have bags for different categories of things but he still shouts at it often (admittedly I've no real idea what the shouting is about!) I may suggest containers for the peas, sweetcorn and chips to see if that will help his cause - I'm 50/50 whether he'll think it's a good idea or not!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Fridge -

I typically put fresh veg / berries etc in containers. Partly for storage, but mainly for freshness. I shop once a week and not at all in between, so things like tomatoes, strawberries, coleslaw etc, etc need to last for the whole week.

I vacuum seal soft things in vacuum boxes, things like cheese etc I seal in vacuum bags.
Veg - broccoli / cauliflower I put standing up in a little bit of water, like a plant, that way it stay really crisp and fresh and doesn't go all limp. Asparagus, the same.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Quick one of some other cupboard, using boxes for smaller things and hooks for things like blenders etc,

This is my (not everyday) kitchen stuff, so maybe needs a little rummage, but still easy to get to things that I use less often.








Crockery and other kitchen equipment:


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Am I the only one sat looking at @LJC675 cupboards, fridge freezer etc and just absolutely gob smacked ?


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Am I the only one sat looking at @LJC675 cupboards, fridge freezer etc and just absolutely gob smacked ?


no you're not - I thought I was well organised but @LJC875 has taken organisation to a whole new level


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

:O

You lot are so organized. It's giving me some ideas for our storage... Some of mine is ok. Some is bad.

This is some of the good..

Larder









Cutlery









Cat food









And I'll upload some more once I get around to tidying them :-D


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Psygon said:


> :O
> 
> You lot are so organized. It's giving me some ideas for our storage... Some of mine is ok. Some is bad.
> 
> ...


Oooh I love your pantry / cupboard and your drawer dividers are good, I like the 'double' slots.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Am I the only one sat looking at @LJC675 cupboards, fridge freezer etc and just absolutely gob smacked ?


Nope!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

LJC675 said:


> That's funny
> Could you not put all the small packets of act treats etc in a box / basket, so you can just pull out 1 thing to get them out if you need them / or to move to get something else, like the baskets you've got in your pantry but smaller, they're about £1 each I think.
> 
> It is really nice. I like Joseph, Joseph stuff. In fairness you've probably got room to put in the 'you cupboard'


Not quite, I tried


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

LJC675 said:


> Fridge -
> 
> I typically put fresh veg / berries etc in containers. Partly for storage, but mainly for freshness. I shop once a week and not at all in between, so things like tomatoes, strawberries, coleslaw etc, etc need to last for the whole week.
> 
> ...


This wouldn't work as I have an ionic air freshener which keeps food fresh for longer, but doesn't work if you seal everything up...

It looks lovely and neat though. How do you deal with best before dates when you decant things? Do you have a spreadsheet?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is my girls pantry


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> Nope!


Me also. I have nothing worthwhile to contribute but still come here with my jaw dropped down lol coz I'm just in total awe and admiration of the ideas in this thread lol xx

Literally genius ideas! I thought my house wasn't so bad - like I can put my hands on things when I need them usually but this thread is something else. Put my level of organisation to shame lol xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I don't think I even have that kind of space (not helped my be being a bit of a hoarder!!).

@ewelsh you cupboard is great, but i also like your wooden chickens (all 3 ).

Hannah


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Here is my girls pantry
> 
> View attachment 386770


Ooh, that looks nice!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Am I the only one sat looking at @LJC675 cupboards, fridge freezer etc and just absolutely gob smacked ?


Nope I am and LOVING it!!! I need to do this!!



Psygon said:


> Larder
> View attachment 386767
> 
> 
> ...


Your larder cupboard is gorgeous - green with envy - I only have a single door one that's built in to the kitchen.

That cutlery drawer is great with the double slots - where was it from? Is the drawer a standard size?



ewelsh said:


> Here is my girls pantry
> 
> View attachment 386770


Love that the girls have their own pantry - it's FAB!!!! I might have to get one for the utility room where all the cat stuff is over flowing - where was this one from as it's a great size?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

LJC675 said:


> For @huckybuck ………………
> 
> Kitchen cupboards - I don't like odd shaped things and packaging, so it all gets stripped off and put in airtight containers that are the same size / shape so they stack etc and maximise cupboard space:
> 
> ...


Ok so I am going to do this or at least similar!! Love it!!!!!

Now with the vacuum sealing - how do you do this and is it a regular vacuum or do you need extra kit?

What label maker have you got?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Nope I am and LOVING it!!! I need to do this!!
> 
> Your larder cupboard is gorgeous - green with envy - I only have a single door one that's built in to the kitchen.
> 
> ...


Our larder is one of my favourite things in our kitchen. I especially like that it started life like this:










Then it was customised for us to this:









The bottom is a 19th century set of drawers, and the top is newly added but all done to look like one piece!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

LJC675 said:


> For @huckybuck ………………
> 
> Kitchen cupboards - I don't like odd shaped things and packaging, so it all gets stripped off and put in airtight containers that are the same size / shape so they stack etc and maximise cupboard space:
> 
> ...


Seen the pic of the cupboards before, absolutely amazing.
Just wanted to add a space saving hack I saw somewhere for those milk bottles or jars...
For people who lack space in cupboards and on counters if you're not precious about your cupboards you can screw/glue the lids to the underneeth of your hanging kitchen cupboards and then you detach/attach the container by screwing it into/out of the lid.
Googled for picture illustrating it and found an even better solution with a magnetic strip!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Psygon said:


> Our larder is one of my favourite things in our kitchen. I especially like that it started life like this:
> 
> View attachment 386774
> 
> ...


Loving the cat customisation!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh and @huckybuck the drawer organisers are from IKEA, so they are standard size for IKEA drawers but potentially don't fit other drawers! But they are wood so I think they could be customised... Maybe!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Psygon Would it be a pain to ask how wide your drawer is - or how wide the organiser is?


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> @Psygon Would it be a pain to ask how wide your drawer is - or how wide the organiser is?


I just read that as "how wide are your drawers"... thought it a bit of a personal question... :Shamefullyembarrased _don't worry I have work to be getting on with..._


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

While everyone's talking about larders, I've had this on my Amazon wishlist for goodness knows how long. Just need to get a big enough kitchen to fit it in! I'd absolutely love something like this, maybe one day.

Suffolk Larder Unit https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00WG6SIO6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_z6ZlCb80TQGRP


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Is it wrong that I was SO EXCITED to get up and see what this thread had to offer this morning?????


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Is it wrong that I was SO EXCITED to get up and see what this thread had to offer this morning?????


Nope! This is by far my favourite thing at the moment!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Is it wrong that I was SO EXCITED to get up and see what this thread had to offer this morning?????


Not at all, I was too! I have rearranged my kitchen before work this morning. Just by tidying and utilising cupboard space better, I now no longer have my saucepans on a shelf thing on the side, they are now in the cupboard. I have a big corner cupboard that I am going to tidy next so that I can put the cats treats etc up and out of reach too.

I would not be able to be as organised as @LJC675 that does not stop me being inspired to organise myself a bit more though. I am seriously thinking of buying a load of the stacking systema pots for my herbs and spices. Because they all come from different shops they are in different sized pots and it annoys me. I do already have one box which has all my sachets in like cheese sauce and slow cooker sachets. I will have to dig out my label maker!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> While everyone's talking about larders, I've had this on my Amazon wishlist for goodness knows how long. Just need to get a big enough kitchen to fit it in! I'd absolutely love something like this, maybe one day.
> 
> Suffolk Larder Unit https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00WG6SIO6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_z6ZlCb80TQGRP


I love larder units :-D well cupboards in general. I have spent far far too long looking at cupboards in the past to get the right ones, although always ended up custom building as it's worked out cheaper!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Some more organisation...

Bathroom drawer with little organisers so that all my makeup isn't a total messy pile...
















And wardrobes... Have to keep these organised because of the glazed doors. The little boxes are full of t-shirts, jumpers, underwear etc. They are probably a little messy so no pictures of inside them :-D


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> @Psygon Would it be a pain to ask how wide your drawer is - or how wide the organiser is?


The drawer is a 80cm wide drawer, but since this is internal it's a bit narrower at roughly 75. Each of the organisers is 55 deep.

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products...ves/variera-cutlery-tray-bamboo-art-90204696/


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Psygon said:


> The drawer is a 80cm wide drawer, but since this is internal it's a bit narrower at roughly 75. Each of the organisers is 55 deep.
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products...ves/variera-cutlery-tray-bamboo-art-90204696/


Thank you - no good though - my insert would need to be 50 x 45cm.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Psygon said:


> Some more organisation...
> 
> Bathroom drawer with little organisers so that all my makeup isn't a total messy pile...
> View attachment 386781
> ...


Love the wooden boxes inside the bathroom cabinet for sprays and brushes - they are like the old salt boxes!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Nope I am and LOVING it!!! I need to do this!!
> 
> Your larder cupboard is gorgeous - green with envy - I only have a single door one that's built in to the kitchen.
> 
> ...


I had all my bootroom hand made by Truswell joinery, they did all our sash windows too, so I knew they were good, but takes weeks to make all bespoke so you can have any size you want. My design, using concertina doors and Edwardian style brackets which will hold ridiculous weight so will never bow or break. These cupboards will outlive me. The wood is American hardwood then light oil and varnish so all washable inside. Any good furniture maker could do this.
Here is the system inside, so the shelves can be moved according to the shelf height required.









I feel @huckybuck will be googling local joinery companies real soon


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Where has this thread been all my life?! I am in serious need of some of this kitchen organisation stuff,current kitchen is far too small for someone who actually wants to cook but as it's going to be a couple of years before we can buy somewhere bigger I need to get on top of this. We've actually just ordered a kitchen trolley with extra drawers/shelving off Christmas money (in fact it should have arrived yesterday - I am bobbing up and down at the window looking for the Hermes man as we speak!) and the plan is once that arrives to get the place sorted out. Will def be stealing the pot lid thing and we were already thinking about extra shelves.

One thing we have already done which is life changing in such a small space is a pot rack on the ceiling, so much cupboard space freed up and everything is right to hand when needed! The one we have is a bit crap though, a new one is also arriving with Mr Hermes 

Current rack (as you can see fromcorner of pic my spice rack is also badly in need of organising!)









New one


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

MilleD said:


> This wouldn't work as I have an ionic air freshener which keeps food fresh for longer, but doesn't work if you seal everything up...
> 
> It looks lovely and neat though. How do you deal with best before dates when you decant things? Do you have a spreadsheet?


I only buy what I need for the week, always plan my meals, so typically by the end of the week the fridge is pretty empty. Things like jams etc, well they have pretty long shelf lives, they're eaten fairly quickly.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> I had all my bootroom hand made by Truswell joinery, they did all our sash windows too, so I knew they were good, but takes weeks to make all bespoke so you can have any size you want. My design, using concertina doors and Edwardian style brackets which will hold ridiculous weight so will never bow or break. These cupboards will outlive me. The wood is American hardwood then light oil and varnish so all washable inside. Any good furniture maker could do this.
> Here is the system inside, so the shelves can be moved according to the shelf height required.
> View attachment 386786
> 
> ...


It does take longer for bespoke, but it's soooo much better to be able to just get exactly what you want. I'm a bit jealous yours is all American hardwood! Our bespoke stuff is probably not as robust as that!! Work surfaces are american walnut though, so at least if the cupboards fall apart the worksurfaces will still be intact


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Here is my girls pantry
> 
> View attachment 386770


Wow, that looks lovely, love the cupboard itself as well


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Psygon said:


> Our larder is one of my favourite things in our kitchen. I especially like that it started life like this:
> 
> View attachment 386774
> 
> ...


That is beautiful, you lots have some lovely furniture pieces, mine are all boring normal cupboards (well apart from that they're lime green)


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

I daren't even venture into the cupboard in the corner where all the random tupperware, vases, too big wineglasses, shopping bags and giant tagine pot lives (never been used). 

Would you say its best to pull it all out and start over?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

AlexPed2393 said:


> I daren't even venture into the cupboard in the corner where all the random tupperware, vases, too big wineglasses, shopping bags and giant tagine pot lives (never been used).
> 
> Would you say its best to pull it all out and start over?


Yes.

If you don't use things, get rid.

Caveat - I'm a bit of a hoarder so it's easier said than done..


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

MilleD said:


> Yes.
> 
> If you don't use things, get rid.
> 
> Caveat - I'm a bit of a hoarder so it's easier said than done..


That's my plan for tonight then, although the waffle machine can stay as it gets used twice a year. Lets hope my dads partner never wants a tagine (she got us the pot, its not been used for 2 years)


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

AlexPed2393 said:


> That's my plan for tonight then, although the waffle machine can stay as it gets used twice a year. Lets hope my dads partner never wants a tagine (she got us the pot, its not been used for 2 years)


You can always cook it in a normal saucepan and pretend


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Ok so I am going to do this or at least similar!! Love it!!!!!
> 
> Now with the vacuum sealing - how do you do this and is it a regular vacuum or do you need extra kit?
> 
> What label maker have you got?


You need a vacuum sealer, you can get small ones that basically seal things in vacuum seal bags, so they look like those vacuum sealed packs you get from the supermarket. But that doesn't work for soft things as they get crushed.

This is mine, it does bags and containers as well (pressure cooker left, vacuum sealer right). It's from Foodsaver, it's really good, I use it several times a day.









I've done a vid of what it does:
1st using reusable bag, basically a little zippy bag that you pop things in. you can then wash and reseal.
2nd Reseal tub - great for soft things, I use for fruit, soft veg, coleslaw etc, etc
3rd bag on a roll - cut a bit of bag that you want to size and seal both ends. I tend to use these a few times as well, I start with them quite long as you lose a bit each time you open them. I also use these when I do Sous Vide cooking, but I don't reuse after cooking with them:

The tomatoes in the box are the only bit of fresh food left in the fridge as it's shopping day. These are a week old and still all fresh, not gone soggy or anything.

Video:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Willow_Warren said:


> I just read that as "how wide are your drawers"... thought it a bit of a personal question... :Shamefullyembarrased _don't worry I have work to be getting on with..._


:Hilarious:Hilarious:HilariousOoh er missus!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

@huckybuck - label maker is a p touch 2700. It actually does a million things, different fonts, templates etc. So I could actually just do with a more simple one, I think at the time when I was looking it was on special offer and actually cheaper than the more basic one.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> While everyone's talking about larders, I've had this on my Amazon wishlist for goodness knows how long. Just need to get a big enough kitchen to fit it in! I'd absolutely love something like this, maybe one day.
> 
> Suffolk Larder Unit https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00WG6SIO6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_z6ZlCb80TQGRP


Omg that is lovely ❤


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Psygon said:


> Some more organisation...
> 
> Bathroom drawer with little organisers so that all my makeup isn't a total messy pile...
> View attachment 386781
> ...


Oh lovely and I love the pretty boxes


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

AlexPed2393 said:


> I daren't even venture into the cupboard in the corner where all the random tupperware, vases, too big wineglasses, shopping bags and giant tagine pot lives (never been used).
> 
> Would you say its best to pull it all out and start over?





MilleD said:


> Yes.
> 
> If you don't use things, get rid.
> 
> Caveat - I'm a bit of a hoarder so it's easier said than done..


I agree with @MilleD, think what else you could use that cupboard for. If you struggle to get rid of things, have you got a loft or similar where you could box them up, stick a date on them and then if in say 6 months time you haven't gone into the box to use something then get rid of them.


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

LJC675 said:


> I agree with @MilleD, think what else you could use that cupboard for. If you struggle to get rid of things, have you got a loft or similar where you could box them up, stick a date on them and then if in say 6 months time you haven't gone into the box to use something then get rid of them.


We have a loft but haven't put anything in there as its a new build. I need to organise the garage big time as well as I have golf and bike stuff. Going to be hanging the bike on the wall along with a couple of the golf bags to free up floor space


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

LJC675 said:


> You need a vacuum sealer, you can get small ones that basically seal things in vacuum seal bags, so they look like those vacuum sealed packs you get from the supermarket. But that doesn't work for soft things as they get crushed.
> 
> This is mine, it does bags and containers as well (pressure cooker left, vacuum sealer right). It's from Foodsaver, it's really good, I use it several times a day.
> View attachment 386792
> ...


I am sooo impressed, the idea of keeping fruit and veg fresher longer is very appealing! How much longer do they stay fresh for?

You are a home goddess, I even think you could organise the British Army


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

OMG  I think if any one of you saw inside my cupboards, fridge or freezer you'd have a heart attack :Bag
Long live chaos!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> OMG  I think if any one of you saw inside my cupboards, fridge or freezer you'd have a heart attack :Bag
> Long live chaos!!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Lynn you are like my Mum.

I grew up thinking it was normal to step over piles of books or move them off the chair to sit down  and rummage through cupboards to find what you want! As for ironing it was done when and if needed. She hasn't changed!


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> As for ironing it was done when and if needed. She hasn't changed!


Who irons? I hang it all up whilst it dries


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

AlexPed2393 said:


> Who irons? I hang it all up whilst it dries


Agreed. I have an iron somewhere... But so rarely use it.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> OMG  I think if any one of you saw inside my cupboards, fridge or freezer you'd have a heart attack :Bag
> Long live chaos!!


I am only showing pics of things that are relatively non-chaotic. :O Hehe


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

AlexPed2393 said:


> Who irons? I hang it all up whilst it dries


I have a mad dash to the tumble dryer when it beeps to take stuff out before it creases.

Not environmentally friendly I know...


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Agreed. I have an iron somewhere... But so rarely use it.


Me too, mine is used more when I am sewing to set seams than it ever is to iron clothes. I iron my Scout or Guide shirt for Remembrance Parade and St Georges day Parade and I may occasionally iron a pillowcase but other than that it stays put away.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

AlexPed2393 said:


> Who irons? I hang it all up whilst it dries


If I wash something and discover it needs ironing I never wear it again, I don't have time to iron!


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

MilleD said:


> I have a mad dash to the tumble dryer when it beeps to take stuff out before it creases.
> 
> Not environmentally friendly I know...


 My fiance uses the tumble dryer and it means crinkle cut t shirts until I wrestle back the washing machine duties


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

AlexPed2393 said:


> Who irons? I hang it all up whilst it dries





Psygon said:


> Agreed. I have an iron somewhere... But so rarely use it.


Ah, now, this is where I am organised. I don't actually enjoy ironing but clothes are always ironed. During the summer they are done straight off the line. In the winter it's usually the day after washing when everything is dry.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh yes iron straight off the line, I wish I could bottle that scent.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Oh yes iron straight off the line, I wish I could bottle that scent.


I must admit, when daughter was at school and had a clean white shirt every day I did take pride in my ironing and yes, ironing in the garden straight off the line was indeed lovely. I do not miss the actual ironing one iota though.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@LJC675 you have got me going, I just tidied my pantry, It will stay tidy until my husband is home  it will be even worse when my step daughter comes


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Psygon said:


> And wardrobes... Have to keep these organised because of the glazed doors. The little boxes are full of t-shirts, jumpers, underwear etc. They are probably a little messy so no pictures of inside them :-D
> 
> View attachment 386783
> View attachment 386784


my sister has glazed doors on her fitted wardrobes but she has hung voile curtains in a colour that complements the bedroom colour scheme (using curtain wire top and bottom) so that the contents are hidden ! They look really pretty and fresh.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I do slightly envy all you domestic goddesses but in truth I can’t be arsed!!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

oliviarussian said:


> I do slightly envy all you domestic goddesses but in truth *I can't be arsed!!! *


...............for me the emphasis is on the bold bit ....................envy is a wasted emotion


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Bertie'sMum said:


> my sister has glazed doors on her fitted wardrobes but she has hung voile curtains in a colour that complements the bedroom colour scheme (using curtain wire top and bottom) so that the contents are hidden ! They look really pretty and fresh.


Ah, glazed doors, my nemesis. When I moved in here, I swore I would use my display units as display units. Below is what I have instead. Ready for the horror ??


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> my sister has glazed doors on her fitted wardrobes but she has hung voile curtains in a colour that complements the bedroom colour scheme (using curtain wire top and bottom) so that the contents are hidden ! They look really pretty and fresh.


I am considering getting some frosted panels that stick to the glass made. I've seen a company that will make them bespoke. So I might get some sheep's for the doors


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

LJC675 said:


> You need a vacuum sealer, you can get small ones that basically seal things in vacuum seal bags, so they look like those vacuum sealed packs you get from the supermarket. But that doesn't work for soft things as they get crushed.
> 
> This is mine, it does bags and containers as well (pressure cooker left, vacuum sealer right). It's from Foodsaver, it's really good, I use it several times a day.
> View attachment 386792
> ...


Thank you for the video - this is GENIUS!!!!! Where has it been all my life????

Does it "know" when to stop vacuuming on it's own?

BTW have just got an instapot but not used it yet as a little scared - is it easy to use and what do you cook mostly in it?

I have as low cooker already which I love but thought the "pressure" aspect of this was a good idea.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> @LJC675 you have got me going, I just tidied my pantry, It will stay tidy until my husband is home  it will be even worse when my step daughter comes
> 
> View attachment 386820


Lovely tidy pantry Ewelsh!!!!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> I am sooo impressed, the idea of keeping fruit and veg fresher longer is very appealing! How much longer do they stay fresh for?
> 
> You are a home goddess, I even think you could organise the British Army


I find that things stay fresh quite a bit longer, mind you I don't really buy loads of things that sit around. However I can confidently buy fresh fruit / veg etc and it's still perfectly ok a week later. Also if you vac seal for the freezer you tend to not get freezer burn on things etc.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

LJC675 said:


> I find that things stay fresh quite a bit longer, mind you I don't really buy loads of things that sit around. However I can confidently buy fresh fruit / veg etc and it's still perfectly ok a week later. Also if you vac seal for the freezer you tend to not get freezer burn on things etc.


This is brilliant - I am forever buying berries that start to go mouldy after 2 days!!!!!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> huckybuck said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the video - this is GENIUS!!!!! Where has it been all my life????
> ...


Yes it will stop the vacuum on it's own or you can stop it manually if maybe you are sealing something in a bag and want to stop the seal before it gets squashed.

For the pressure cooker, I actually don't use it as most people do as Mr K&S doesn't like and stews/ casseroles (think he had bad experiences growing up) I make a lot of stocks in it porridge (with steel cut oats) every morning is really yummy. ribs are yummy too. I also like it for veg, things like red cabbage etc are great. Probably the odd thing that I use it for, that not many do is mashed potato. Peal and chop a whole bag of spuds, pressure cook with just a small bit of water at the bottom. Then mash, add butter etc. It comes out so well because the spuds stay quite dry so you get really smooth mash, never soggy. I do a whole bag of spuds, then batch up in tubs and freeze. It then reheats brilliantly from frozen in the microwave, far easier than always making from scratch each time.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

AlexPed2393 said:


> Who irons? I hang it all up whilst it dries


:Hilarious Me too not always I will say but if I'm feeling lazy then sometimes if u can time it right they can come straight out of the tumble and onto a hanger - tah-dah!! Magic  xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Ah, glazed doors, my nemesis. When I moved in here, I swore I would use my display units as display units. Below is what I have instead. Ready for the horror ??
> 
> View attachment 386826


:Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm a bit weird. Husband sourced me a cute little peg hanger for rubber gloves (as I hate wet rubber gloves in a pile)...I also love my pantry cupboard, I have "stepped" extending shelves for tins, so all can be seen.

I am a great ironing fan too, everything except knickers, socks and tights get ironed. Life is too short *not* to get into an ironed bed


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 386845
> View attachment 386846
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh Mrs F - so neat and tidy!!!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 386845
> View attachment 386846
> 
> 
> I'm a bit weird. Husband sourced me a cute little peg hanger for rubber gloves (as I hate wet rubber gloves in a pile).


Nice cupboards, where was the rubber glove peg from. Mine go into one of those push in holders but regularly fall off, not seen the rubber glove peg.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok I am now officially baffled by vacuum saver machines lol 

There are sooo many to choose from and so many different brands. All varying prices!!!

Guessing proper FoodSaver is the one to go for but then what.
One with roll storage ? cause that's like your one...
are they all automated (as in stop when they know they are done) 
do they all do everything (as in bags, roll and boxes) 
do the compact ones do it all (would prefer a smaller machine I think??)

Any help much appreciated. 

I have been on the food saver website and signed up for 10% extra off only to find nothing available to buy online. So it looks like Amazon unless somewhere else does them....


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi @LJC675 We had them from a funny little shop ages ago but I've found them on Aliexpress (if you have the app you can choose UK)

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32822...ductId=32822190625&productSubject=32822190625

husband bought me my cat iPhone charger from there, it came yesterday


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Is it wrong that my OH just asked me what I wanted to do this weekend, and I said organise the cupboards :O


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Psygon said:


> Is it wrong that my OH just asked me what I wanted to do this weekend, and I said organise the cupboards :O


Can't wait for Mr HB to go off to golf tomorrow - could have played myself but going to have major de clutter and tidy while he's not around lol!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi @LJC675 We had them from a funny little shop ages ago but I've found them on Aliexpress (if you have the app you can choose UK)
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32822...ductId=32822190625&productSubject=32822190625
> 
> husband bought me my cat iPhone charger from there, it came yesterday


Where's the photo????


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

It's just a teeny tiny tabby that sits on the end of the cable, with it's mouth open looking like it's biting the phone  I think mine was £1.42 from Alibaba, as opposed to £6 from Amazon.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07H5DT...t=&hvlocphy=1007181&hvtargid=pla-599807631794


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

AlexPed2393 said:


> Who irons? I hang it all up whilst it dries


Exactly!



oliviarussian said:


> I do slightly envy all you domestic goddesses but in truth I can't be arsed!!!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious



Mrs Funkin said:


> It's just a teeny tiny tabby that sits on the end of the cable, with it's mouth open looking like it's biting the phone  I think mine was £1.42 from Alibaba, as opposed to £6 from Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07H5DT...t=&hvlocphy=1007181&hvtargid=pla-599807631794


That's adorable :Cat


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

So, this evening I have spent 4 hours sorting my cupboards. I feel fabulous and have made so much space! Only the cat stuff to sort now but I am waiting for my Zoo Plus order so I can put the tins away.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Can't wait for Mr HB to go off to golf tomorrow - could have played myself but going to have major de clutter and tidy while he's not around lol!!!


I almost spat out my tea :Hilarious


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

And speaking of drying clothes on hangers ...
This is genius!








They fold flat against the door when not in use.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Tawny75 said:


> So, this evening I have spent 4 hours sorting my cupboards. I feel fabulous and have made so much space! Only the cat stuff to sort now but I am waiting for my Zoo Plus order so I can put the tins away.
> View attachment 386872
> 
> 
> ...


Good job! @Tawny75

Tup-a-wear must make a fortune x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> So, this evening I have spent 4 hours sorting my cupboards. I feel fabulous and have made so much space! Only the cat stuff to sort now but I am waiting for my Zoo Plus order so I can put the tins away.
> View attachment 386872
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh you have boxes and labels too!!!


----------



## Puddy2shoes (May 10, 2018)

My word, what brilliant tips and ideas on this thread, it’s fab, today I took my first step of 2019 to de-clutter my home, I decided to start with my many piles of paperwork that I have been ignoring for years, I took a pile off the shelf only about a foot high but there was a lot there, within about an hour or so I had created a keep, throw and burn pile, the keep pile was quite thin, the throw pile (without any personal info on it) was a lot more, but it was all the papers with personal info on it and needs burning that was the thickest one, I bought a mini incinerator from amazon 2/3 years ago and it still has the packaging on it, my next step is to clear more of the paperwork every day until it’s done then put my mini incinerator to good use, and after that I will start on the kitchen stuff that I never use and donate or bin it........


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

We are off to Ikea tomorrow, I’ve wanted the drawer organisers for ages (I even asked for some for Christmas) so I’ll get a few. So excited!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Puddy2shoes said:


> My word, what brilliant tips and ideas on this thread, it's fab, today I took my first step of 2019 to de-clutter my home, I decided to start with my many piles of paperwork that I have been ignoring for years, I took a pile off the shelf only about a foot high but there was a lot there, within about an hour or so I had created a keep, throw and burn pile, the keep pile was quite thin, the throw pile (without any personal info on it) was a lot more, but it was all the papers with personal info on it and needs burning that was the thickest one, I bought a mini incinerator from amazon 2/3 years ago and it still has the packaging on it, my next step is to clear more of the paperwork every day until it's done then put my mini incinerator to good use, and after that I will start on the kitchen stuff that I never use and donate or bin it........


Paperwork is the worst! I spent the first 10 years of my adult life not knowing what to do with it but kept everything just in case, including work from several different college courses. It took years to get through it all (bearing in mind I was at uni and then moved house during the process so it wasn't my main focus) but was such a relief when it was finally sorted and organised. About a year ago I finally got on top of everything with the intention all new paperwork gets thrown, filed, or shredded. Somehow that never happened and I now have a year's worth of paperwork to sort through and file away!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Ooh you have boxes and labels too!!!


I have to admit I am getting box envy :O


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Ooh you have boxes and labels too!!!


I do indeed. My boxes were from B&M and from QD, I will upgrade as I can afford to, total spent today about £30. My label maker is an old Brother one I use for Guide/Scout stuff, it even has a label on it saying ''Lorna the Label Maker' . :Hilarious


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Paperwork is the worst! I spent the first 10 years of my adult life not knowing what to do with it but kept everything just in case, including work from several different college courses. It took years to get through it all (bearing in mind I was at uni and then moved house during the process so it wasn't my main focus) but was such a relief when it was finally sorted and organised. About a year ago I finally got on top of everything with the intention all new paperwork gets thrown, filed, or shredded. Somehow that never happened and I now have a year's worth of paperwork to sort through and file away!


I just burn everything in our life burner! No more papers everywhere!

Edit: log burner, not life burner... Phone auto correct!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Psygon said:


> I just burn everything in our life burner! No more papers everywhere!


I'm not too bad with the getting rid of papers, I just never get round to the filing bit!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Psygon said:


> I just burn everything in our life burner! No more papers everywhere!
> 
> Edit: log burner, not life burner... Phone auto correct!


Life burner sounds therapeutic!!!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> I almost spat out my tea :Hilarious


:Hilarious :Hilarious

I had to read it again too lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Ok I am now officially baffled by vacuum saver machines lol
> 
> There are sooo many to choose from and so many different brands. All varying prices!!!
> 
> ...


Oh my god HB, you are lethal love lol ❤ Bet you've bought everything LJC has lol xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> So, this evening I have spent 4 hours sorting my cupboards. I feel fabulous and have made so much space! Only the cat stuff to sort now but I am waiting for my Zoo Plus order so I can put the tins away.
> View attachment 386872
> 
> 
> ...


Woohoo, looks great, love the little spice tubs. Welcome to the new club ' Boxes anonymous' with the motto 'Once you stack you won't go back'


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Tesco have half price storage boxes at the moment


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I've had the problem since moving in here that is difficult to put things up the loft as my steps are a little too short and the hatch is at the top of the status so it feels a little precarious. So I bought a telescopic ladder which will hopefully makes it a lot easier, and will mean I can actually get in the loft rather than all the stuff being stacked around the hatch. There is only one problem...


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Can't wait to see what today's instalment holds 


MilleD said:


> I've had the problem since moving in here that is difficult to put things up the loft as my steps are a little too short and the hatch is at the top of the status so it feels a little precarious. So I bought a telescopic ladder which will hopefully makes it a lot easier, and will mean I can actually get in the loft rather than all the stuff being stacked around the hatch. There is only one problem...
> 
> View attachment 386911


Oh my god, you are both brave for going up the ladder love lol.

Even seeing the pic, I feel shaky lol xx


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> Tesco have half price storage boxes at the moment
> View attachment 386903


I have a feeling there will be a shortage soon...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

LJC675 said:


> Tesco have half price storage boxes at the moment
> View attachment 386903


Were you really in Tesco at 06:52 this morning???????


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Were you really in Tesco at 06:52 this morning???????


Yep - I like going early, don't have to deal with other people. I normally go on Friday, but yesterday went all a bit weird, normally aim to be back before 6am so I'm home before S&K's breakfast alarm goes off.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Clairabella said:


> Can't wait to see what today's instalment holds
> 
> Oh my god, you are both brave for going up the ladder love lol.


No choice really


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

SuboJvR said:


> We are off to Ikea tomorrow, I've wanted the drawer organisers for ages (I even asked for some for Christmas) so I'll get a few. So excited!


This thread has really made me want to go on an IKEA trip! I always end up spending waaay too much there though!


Clairabella said:


> Can't wait to see what today's instalment holds
> 
> Oh my god, you are both brave for going up the ladder love lol.
> 
> Even seeing the pic, I feel shaky lol xx


Me too! I hate heights, I feel wobbly standing on a chair


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

@LJC675 what have you done to me! Usually my Saturdays are spent chilling and maybe doing a little light housework. Today I am up, cleaning, sorting, decluttering, bed changing etc and I am enjoying it! I hold you responsible young lady.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I've just clearing out my under sink cupboard! Who knew I had so many new washing up brushes









Also two lots of descaler and 4 lots of dishwasher cleaner...

Hannah

P.s. I've just found another pack of 3!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I can hear, hoovers, scrubbers, dishes clattering, shelves being moved, bin bags being filled, tup-a-wear being labelled, what a racket.



It’s the Cat Chatters


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> I've just clearing out my under sink cupboard! Who knew I had so many new washing up brushes
> View attachment 386934
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, that is excessive!!!! but funny


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I've attempted to solve my wasted space cupboard with additional shelf hung baskets.

But they aren't really strong enough at the contact point to prevent them sagging at the back. I guess cup hooks at the back might hold them up enough but not sure.

Edited to fix stupid phone auto correct.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

MilleD said:


> I've attempted to solve my wasted space cupboard with additional shelf hung baskets.
> 
> But they aren't really strong enough at the contact point to prevent them sayings at the back. I guess cup hooks at the back might hold them up enough but not sure.
> 
> View attachment 386936


Wowza! Look at you go  I was relying on you to not get organised so that I didn't feel so bad lol xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Clairabella said:


> Wowza! Look at you go  I was relying on you to not get organised so that I didn't feel so bad lol xx


Ha ha, sorry to disappoint!!

I'm also about the use those ladders to put the Christmas tree up the loft - wish me luck!!!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

MilleD said:


> I've attempted to solve my wasted space cupboard with additional shelf hung baskets.
> 
> But they aren't really strong enough at the contact point to prevent them sagging at the back. I guess cup hooks at the back might hold them up enough but not sure.
> 
> ...


I would think the cup hooks would work fine, smaller ones would hold them up higher, or if your hooks are bigger and the slope a bit after you've done them you can always pad the thickness of the hook out a but by wrapping with some tape


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Ha ha, sorry to disappoint!!
> 
> I'm also about the use those ladders to put the Christmas tree up the loft - wish me luck!!!


Omg :Jawdrop

I know what u mean about having no choice though. I'm the same!

The day before yesterday one of my bulbs went upstairs in the bathroom. Happens to be the only bulb. I can't even change it because it like a flat circular type. So then I thought I'd change the light on my landing so I can have light in the meantime. Got a fold up chair to stand on coz no ladder. There I was on top on the stairs on fold up chair. Was shaking! But thought it's tuff there's only one way that bulb is gonna get get changed and the cats are not gonna do it - neither is Amy lol. The cats stood underneath though. In case I fell and I needed an ambulance only when the chair buckled - as I was getting down!! - the cats scarpered lol xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

And read it and weep this is now the mess of a cupboard that I posted earlier. I've got space!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

LJC675 said:


> I would think the cup hooks would work fine, smaller ones would hold them up higher, or if your hooks are bigger and the slope a bit after you've done them you can always pad the thickness of the hook out a but by wrapping with some tape


I think I've got some tiny ones somewhere.

I wonder where....


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Clairabella said:


> Omg :Jawdrop
> 
> I know what u mean about having no choice though. I'm the same!
> 
> The day before yesterday one of my bulbs went upstairs in the bathroom. Happens to be the only bulb. I can't even change it because it like a flat circular type. So then I thought I'd change the light on my landing so I can have light in the meantime. Got a fold up chair to stand on coz no ladder. There I was on top on the stairs on fold up chair. Was shaking! But thought it's tuff there's only one way that bulb is gonna get get changed and the cats are not gonna do it - neither is Amy lol. The cats stood underneath though. In case I fell and I needed an ambulance only when the chair buckled - as I was getting down!! - the cats scarpered lol xx


Yup, do or pee in the dark right? 

I really don't like heights either (I took up rock climbing to get over that but it didn't work), but I just don't look and tell myself I'm fine.

I see your idea - cats as a soft landing - unfortunately they don't tend to stick around when the stuff hits the fan 

You should be able to change your bathroom bulb though - or do you need to get a spare?


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Yup, do or pee in the dark right?
> 
> I really don't like heights either (I took up rock climbing to get over that but it didn't work), but I just don't look and tell myself I'm fine.
> 
> ...


Absolutely lol. You caught my drift love lol.

I don't know about changing the light love. I've looked at it and know immediately it's beyond me lol. You're talking to the girl who had to watch a YouTube video on how to put a bulb in a lamp lol so my bathroom light, not only do I not have a spare but I thought you haven't got a hope in hell Bella lol xx

This is it:










Waaaay beyond me lol xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Clairabella said:


> Absolutely lol. You caught my drift love lol.
> 
> I don't know about changing the light love. I've looked at it and know immediately it's beyond me lol. You're talking to the girl who had to watch a YouTube video on how to put a bulb in a lamp lol so my bathroom light, not only do I not have a spare but I thought you haven't got a hope in hell Bella lol xx
> 
> ...


Do you have a screwdriver? Phillips (cross) head - undo the 3 screws, that will reveal the bulb (make sure the switch is OFF).

Take out the bulb and go to a shop that sells bulbs or look on the internet - there should be writing on the bulb to tell you what it is.

Replace, screw in 3 screws et voila! Let there be light 

I bet you can do it


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I have to do the same with mine except they hid my screws


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I don’t have a screwdriver but I’ll ask my sister if she has. She also has a man about the house so he should have shouldn’t he lol. 

That sounds easy though, I can unscrew screws, I’ve done that before on toys lol. On the battery bit at the back which they screw closed. Might just accidentally on purposely throw some hints in there the same time so that she come and do it for me lol xx


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Clairabella said:


> I don't have a screwdriver but I'll ask my sister if she has. She also has a man about the house so he should have shouldn't he lol.
> 
> That sounds easy though, I can unscrew screws, I've done that before on toys lol. On the battery bit at the back which they screw closed. Might just accidentally on purposely throw some hints in there the same time so that she come and do it for me lol xx


I have absolute faith in you, you can do this!

I have spent all morning cleaning, organising and de daughtering the house. I have taken three bags of rubbish to the tip, dropped the car in for cleaning inside and out so I am now relaxing with a coffee and a muffin in Tesco


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

First step underway, reorganising Joey's food shelf

I didn't take a before but here's a picture from quite a while ago. All orderly when Canagan was the dish de jour, but imagine trying to pack loose Almo pouches on here...










Hubby was getting very distressed not being able to find food he found it too confusing 

This is it now, there's a lot of almo and other pouches in here. We could fit another box stacked too!

I need to get some more Hills in from the garage  tins in the boxes and pouches in the trays (which are actually paper trays!!)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Willow_Warren said:


> I've just clearing out my under sink cupboard! Who knew I had so many new washing up brushes
> View attachment 386934
> 
> 
> P.s. I've just found another pack of 3!




HOW many brushes?????



MilleD said:


> And read it and weep this is now the mess of a cupboard that I posted earlier. I've got space!!
> 
> View attachment 386938


That is amazing MilleD!!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

SuboJvR said:


> First step underway, reorganising Joey's food shelf
> 
> I didn't take a before but here's a picture from quite a while ago. All orderly when Canagan was the dish de jour, but imagine trying to pack loose Almo pouches on here...
> 
> ...


I like those wooden trays, that's a really good idea!

I haven't braved the cat food cupboard yet, the utility room is the worst for clutter, so I'm leaving it until last!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well didn't get that far today but have had a major clear out of the study - my desk, my cupboard, my shelves, pin board and my cabinet. 

Would you believe out of that lot I had a whole bin bag of stuff - old files, photo paper, small baskets etc that I have bagged up for charity.

I tackled my in tray which was over flowing so all I have left to do is have a sort through the filing cabinet at some stage...given I did this fairly recently I let myself off today lol!!

We have a guest staying tonight so spent the rest of the time vacuuming, mopping, tidying and getting the spare room ready. 

Before he gets here I am going to sit and quickly write a list of all the areas I need to organise, tidy, de clutter, clean etc and then give myself targets each day/week.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@SuboJvR that is impressive, i will keep those photos to show my husband, who complains like mad about the quantity of food I buy in.

Love your wooden storage, where did you get them from?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

List, list did someone mention lists

Awwww @huckybuck I love a list or two! You need a ruddy big blackboard like me, it's great! 

Well done for today!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> HOW many brushes?????


I counted 14  I've no idea why...

I had grander plans of tidying, but after putting all the Christmas decs away I decided it was enough for one day...


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Dumpling said:


> I like those wooden trays, that's a really good idea!
> 
> I haven't braved the cat food cupboard yet, the utility room is the worst for clutter, so I'm leaving it until last!


Ikea specials again! £5 per box. They fit the shelving (Ikea) perfectly, even latch over the shelf so they don't slide around!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> @SuboJvR that is impressive, i will keep those photos to show my husband, who complains like mad about the quantity of food I buy in.
> 
> Love your wooden storage, where did you get them from?


Ikea KNAGGLIG boxes 

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/search/?k=KNAGGLIG box

The shelving unit is an Ikea one as well, really basic and cheap but bought it so long ago I can't remember the name!

Ah I found it!

The unit itself is this

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products...ystems/hejne-1-section-softwood-spr-39031411/


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

SuboJvR said:


> Ah I found it!
> 
> The unit itself is this
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products...ystems/hejne-1-section-softwood-spr-39031411/


In my old life when I had a garage, it was decked out with these on 3 walls. They are really good as they bolt together. Cheap too. I think we did 2 walls of the giant shed I used to own too.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Well didn't get that far today but have had a major clear out of the study - my desk, my cupboard, my shelves, pin board and my cabinet.
> 
> Would you believe out of that lot I had a whole bin bag of stuff - old files, photo paper, small baskets etc that I have bagged up for charity.
> 
> ...


Write it on a big list, one of the most satisfying things you can do is tick things off a list.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> Wowza! Look at you go  I was relying on you to not get organised so that I didn't feel so bad lol xx


Thank god I'm not the only one! I've been reading this thread in shock how organised everyone is.

I've been feeling so down recently and haven't been sleeping right and everything has kinda got on top of me. I've not been doing things to my usual standard. I read the FlyLady page and was more motivated, thank you @huckybuck.

I usually am so regimented as my son need a routine, I still micro manage everything for him so he doesn't fall apart. Now it's me who's went to pieces. E xxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Eilidh said:


> Thank god I'm not the only one! I've been reading this thread in shock how organised everyone is.
> 
> I've been feeling so down recently and haven't been sleeping right and everything has kinda got on top of me. I've not been doing things to my usual standard. I read the FlyLady page and was more motivated, thank you @huckybuck.
> 
> I usually am so regimented as my son need a routine, I still micro manage everything for him so he doesn't fall apart. Now it's me who's went to pieces. E xxx


Aww E I could've written that myself xx so sorry you are having a hard time xx

I haven't seen Flylady - what is that? Xx


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> Aww E I could've written that myself xx so sorry you are having a hard time xx
> 
> I haven't seen Flylady - what is that? Xx


It's the link HB posed on the first post of this thread. It's really helpful and makes things more simple. This is the page I was on but you can move through the page and start by de cluttering. http://www.flylady.net/d/zones/detailed-cleaning-zone-1/n Thanks hun. Eilidh xxxx


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

@Clairabella I would definitely click hb's link, the one I posted takes you to a completely different part, I wasn't even reading that bit. Lol Sorry xx.
Honestly don't know where I'd be without this forum, keeps me sane! E xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Fly lady is fabulous if you just don't know where to start and everything is on top of you.

http://www.flylady.net/d/getting-started/flying-lessons/decluttering-15-minutes/

And don't forget to shine your sink!!

Oooh new thread perhaps - shiny sinks????


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Fly lady is fabulous if you just don't know where to start and everything is on top of you.
> 
> http://www.flylady.net/d/getting-started/flying-lessons/decluttering-15-minutes/
> 
> ...


You could even have a poll :Hilarious


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I am supremely untidy. I spent years feeling bad about it but then I realised, looking around other people’s houses, that I am not disgusting. Somewhere between untidy and hoarder I would say. Now a person’s squat I visited was truly disgusting and when I was house hunting I saw some really dirty places.

Funnily enough I sometimes get an urge to line all the cat food up properly. I ignore the urge of course!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Jaf said:


> I am supremely untidy. I spent years feeling bad about it but then I realised, looking around other people's houses, that I am not disgusting. Somewhere between untidy and hoarder I would say. Now a person's squat I visited was truly disgusting and when I was house hunting I saw some really dirty places.
> 
> Funnily enough I sometimes get an urge to line all the cat food up properly. I ignore the urge of course!


:Hilarious

Your post was funny but I completely agree with you, word for word. There's one thing I realised from when I was assessing out in the community and that is that there is a HUGE difference between living in a messy house and living in a dirty house. Two completely separate things and I know which I'd prefer if I had to make it a choice - it wouldn't be a dirty one that's for sure lol xx


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Fly lady is fabulous if you just don't know where to start and everything is on top of you.
> 
> http://www.flylady.net/d/getting-started/flying-lessons/decluttering-15-minutes/
> 
> ...


Lol, I've definitely been shining my sink! The way it's set out is so helpful. Been zooming about singing the recommend songs... he he.

Don't know what's happened to me as I've always been on top of things. I also noticed I'm such a numpty as I said it's your link at the top of this thread!! It's a completely different thread lol.

Thanks again. E Xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

*Folding...……..*
I fold all T shirts (we have a lot, mainly Mr K&S), also fold jeans etc. If it takes you a while to fold things, here's a quick way (sure there are lots of other ways too, but it's nice and fast once you've practiced a few times)
To get piles of T shirts (a bit like how you see them in the shops)








Great for T shirts whether you iron them or just fold straight from the wash / dry without ironing.
Lay the T shirt on a flat surface (I usually do in my ironing board, but table / floor works well).
Pinch the T shirt mid way between the neck and top of sleeve with left hand
Pinch T shirt about same distance in and half way down with the right hand
Pass the left hand under the right, pinch the hem of the T shirt in left hand
Pick up and give a little shake
Lay T shirt down, then fold back on itself, and fold once more for a smaller size. 
It sounds complicated, but once you've got the hang of it, it's really quick.
Did a vid to try to show (here's me in by big fluffy dressing gown folding T shirts )


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

You can also get folding boards (in my younger days I was a shop girl and all our folded items had to be the same, so we had a folding board for assistants that couldn’t do it properly, heh)...it’s ingrained in me to fold them evenly now. 

I also love folding my towels in a particular way, makes the airing cupboard so lovely and tidy (Anthea Turner’s perfect housewife way is good too).


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> *Folding...……..*
> I fold all T shirts (we have a lot, mainly Mr K&S), also fold jeans etc. If it takes you a while to fold things, here's a quick way (sure there are lots of other ways too, but it's nice and fast once you've practiced a few times)
> To get piles of T shirts (a bit like how you see them in the shops)
> View attachment 387025
> ...


:O

I will be trying this later !!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> Fly lady is fabulous if you just don't know where to start and everything is on top of you.
> 
> http://www.flylady.net/d/getting-started/flying-lessons/decluttering-15-minutes/
> 
> ...


Noooo, my sink is grey, there's no way it could ever be shiny


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Tawny75 said:


> Write it on a big list, one of the most satisfying things you can do is tick things off a list.


I sometimes write something on a list that I've already done, just so I can tick it off.

That's pretty sad isn't it?


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

You mean you don't just grab a tshirt from the clothes horse/basket and put it on?


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

MilleD said:


> I sometimes write something on a list that I've already done, just so I can tick it off.
> 
> That's pretty sad isn't it?


I was going to do a post saying exactly that, so we're both saddos  Ticking things off a list is great.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Fly lady is fabulous if you just don't know where to start and everything is on top of you.
> 
> http://www.flylady.net/d/getting-started/flying-lessons/decluttering-15-minutes/
> 
> ...


I am obsessed with sinks! So I'm up for this! What has my life turned into?



LJC675 said:


> *Folding...……..*
> I fold all T shirts (we have a lot, mainly Mr K&S), also fold jeans etc. If it takes you a while to fold things, here's a quick way (sure there are lots of other ways too, but it's nice and fast once you've practiced a few times)
> To get piles of T shirts (a bit like how you see them in the shops)
> View attachment 387025
> ...


Good grief @LJC675 is there nothing you can't do? Where did you learn all this? Finishing school?


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

MilleD said:


> I sometimes write something on a list that I've already done, just so I can tick it off.
> 
> That's pretty sad isn't it?





LJC675 said:


> I was going to do a post saying exactly that, so we're both saddos  Ticking things off a list is great.


I do this as well
I write lists for everything, I love writing lists


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Good grief @LJC675 is there nothing you can't do? Where did you learn all this? Finishing school?


I think she's been watching this lady.

https://www.facebook.com/9gag/videos/this-woman-is-the-folding-master/10156275949766840/


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> I am obsessed with sinks! So I'm up for this! What has my life turned into?
> 
> Good grief @LJC675 is there nothing you can't do? Where did you learn all this? Finishing school?


Nope. I'm a systems person. I like to have ways of doing things and if there is a way I tend to tweak it if there's anything that's not great about it. If a process is a bit awkward etc I'll change it until it works well for me. I did see the folding thing on youtube and it works well.

I also do this with recipes etc. I'll get a recipe and try it (maybe making some initial adjustments if I already know something will work better, or by looking at comments or reviews from other people who have made it) I then write notes over the recipe of what I liked / changed or would like to change if I made it again. So the next time I make it I have my preferred version, which I may still change and update the recipe if I think it can be improved further. Most of my recipes / cook books have lots of notes /scribbles on them. I now have quite a few things that I think are just right and these become my reliable standard recipes I know work for me.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Willow_Warren said:


> You mean you don't just grab a tshirt from the clothes horse/basket and put it on?


I do LOL.

I'm not a domestic goddess. I occasionally have bouts of inspiration and motivation (yesterday I sorted Joey's food shelf, and two utility cupboards) but for the most part.... no. Our house is fairly messy and we don't have many pretty things.

And our spare bedroom is where the laundry hangs and gets loosely folded into baskets and it doesn't often make it into our drawers again. The thing is even if I did do that, my hubby still makes up his own rules and leaves that room looking like a laundry room so I give up!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

MilleD said:


> I think she's been watching this lady.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/9gag/videos/this-woman-is-the-folding-master/10156275949766840/


Not seen her, but have seen some other. those jeans look quite complex, I just fold the 2 legs together and then into 3rd, they're then the perfect size for my cupboard shelves. I am now going to watch the rest of that though.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

LJC675 said:


> Not seen her, but have seen some other. those jeans look quite complex, I just fold the 2 legs together and then into 3rd, they're then the perfect size for my cupboard shelves. I am now going to watch the rest of that though.


There are others, please don't go down the FB/YouTube rabbit hole!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm going to make a start on my 'display' cabinet today :Joyful


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

MilleD said:


> I sometimes write something on a list that I've already done, just so I can tick it off.
> 
> That's pretty sad isn't it?


Seems perfectly normal to me. I have written ''make list of jobs" on the top of a list just so I can tick it off :Hilarious


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> Seems perfectly normal to me. I have written ''make list of jobs" on the top of a list just so I can tick it off :Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I read this whole thread last night and am now tempted to start organising my pantry but I don't have any plastic boxes and risk being called out as soon as I start anything!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

pinklizzy said:


> I read this whole thread last night and am now tempted to start organising my pantry but I don't have any plastic boxes and risk being called out as soon as I start anything!


You can still do the 'getting rid of stuff you don't need' bit. That might free up a bit of space. I know it is so far with my stuff.


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

MilleD said:


> You can still do the 'getting rid of stuff you don't need' bit. That might free up a bit of space. I know it is so far with my stuff.


True! I'm really bad at actually getting rid of the stuff that I sort out and it tends to sit around for ages  but I could do that today and feel like I've done something!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

MilleD said:


> I'm going to make a start on my 'display' cabinet today :Joyful


Here's some "display cabinet inspiration" for you  Go get 'em!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 387048
> 
> 
> Here's some "display cabinet inspiration" for you  Go get 'em!


Yeah yeah, we know your house is like a showhome 

I'm working on it, if you lot would stop distracting me....

:Hilarious


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

pinklizzy said:


> True! I'm really bad at actually getting rid of the stuff that I sort out and it tends to sit around for ages  but I could do that today and feel like I've done something!


Absolutely. Baby steps.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Well I've taken the crap out, some in the bin now, some elsewhere and bit still floating about the kitchen. But I think I need more shiny things


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm intriguied by a few things, mainly the sauces etc in tubs.

@LJC675 if you have a tub of tomato ketchup that's half full, do you empty a new bottle in, or store the new bottle until the tub is empty.

As someone who only buys what they will eat that week, I cannot believe how much food you have, spices etc have an incredibly short shelf life, I would be worried it wouldn't be used before it spoiled.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Vanessa131 said:


> I'm intriguied by a few things, mainly the sauces etc in tubs.
> 
> @LJC675 if you have a tub of tomato ketchup that's half full, do you empty a new bottle in, or store the new bottle until the tub is empty.
> 
> As someone who only buys what they will eat that week, I cannot believe how much food you have, spices etc have an incredibly short shelf life, I would be worried it wouldn't be used before it spoiled.


I always keep using spices and the like far past their best before date. I just put more in, in case the flavour has mellowed  I daren't show my basket of spices on here though...


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

MilleD said:


> I always keep using spices and the like far past their best before date. I just put more in, in case the flavour has mellowed  I daren't show my basket of spices on here though...


I can't stand stale spices, I usually buy my own and grind them, otherwise they taste really earthy. A spice drawer/rack should be chaos!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Well not to chaotic but I really at least need to label the tops as the labels come off...


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Well after finding 14 washing up brushes yesterday I found 4 half packs of coffee today! I don't drink coffee, it was as solid as a rock in the jar/packets. All now thrown out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

MilleD said:


> Yeah yeah, we know your house is like a showhome
> 
> I'm working on it, if you lot would stop distracting me....
> 
> :Hilarious


If only! Since Oscar arrived it's definiteky not! I love this cabinet though as all the things in it lived in our loft for years until we moved here. So now we use our nice glasses as they are to hand.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> If only! Since Oscar arrived it's definiteky not! I love this cabinet though as all the things in it lived in our loft for years until we moved here. So now we use our nice glasses as they are to hand.


My mom, whose Royal Brierley crystal is now in my display cabinet, used to say never save nice things for special occasions, use them every day. And if they get broken, they get broken.

She didn't say many things that I remember - but that one stuck for some reason.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Absolutely! It worries me as I use a posh glass but what’s the point of having them otherwise? We just had nowhere to put them in our old house. 

I’m impressed with your speedy progress


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

That's three for three utility room cupboards. I've created space on the top shelf in this one for hubby's numerous coffee gadgets, and the bottom shelf now has space for baking ingredients so I can start making nice things again!

The top shelf isn't exactly tidy but those bulky big things aren't out of the way now so I've bought some worktop space back!


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> List, list did someone mention lists
> 
> Awwww @huckybuck I love a list or two! You need a ruddy big blackboard like me, it's great!
> 
> Well done for today!


Now that's one thing I do well! I love lists, I have little lists about my lists... I also have them in different categories, The Boys, Cats, Housework. Definitely need to get a board like yours. I remember last year you posted something and we were all zooming in to read what was on your to do list. Was glad when someone else said as I wasn't the only nosey one. E Xxx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

SuboJvR said:


> That's three for three utility room cupboards. I've created space on the top shelf in this one for hubby's numerous coffee gadgets, and the bottom shelf now has space for baking ingredients so I can start making nice things again!
> 
> The top shelf isn't exactly tidy but those bulky big things aren't out of the way now so I've bought some worktop space back!
> 
> ...


Very good. Where did you get the shelf separater thingy from? I'm finding it difficult to find ones that aren't metal bar types.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

SuboJvR said:


> That's three for three utility room cupboards. I've created space on the top shelf in this one for hubby's numerous coffee gadgets, and the bottom shelf now has space for baking ingredients so I can start making nice things again!
> 
> The top shelf isn't exactly tidy but those bulky big things aren't out of the way now so I've bought some worktop space back!
> 
> ...


Oh lookie, you get a black and white furball for free 

Good job Subo!


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

They had packs of two shelf organiser thingys in Aldi earlier today, that were solid plastic type ones


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

So this is the cupboard I tidied this morning, I really should have taken a before picture for comparison









I'm haven't quite worked this cupboard out yet









These are my other two food cupboards... so somehow everything needs to fit in these 3!









Hum... there's a severe lack of healthy food!

(Alcohol is in a different cupboard).

Hannah


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

LJC675 said:


> *Folding...……..*
> I fold all T shirts (we have a lot, mainly Mr K&S), also fold jeans etc. If it takes you a while to fold things, here's a quick way (sure there are lots of other ways too, but it's nice and fast once you've practiced a few times)
> To get piles of T shirts (a bit like how you see them in the shops)
> View attachment 387025
> ...


Utter genius!!!

I thought it was slight of hand to begin with!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I am sooooo impressed with everyone’s efforts it’s brilliant!! 

Definitely need more before and after photos!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Vanessa131 said:


> I'm intriguied by a few things, mainly the sauces etc in tubs.
> 
> @LJC675 if you have a tub of tomato ketchup that's half full, do you empty a new bottle in, or store the new bottle until the tub is empty.
> 
> As someone who only buys what they will eat that week, I cannot believe how much food you have, spices etc have an incredibly short shelf life, I would be worried it wouldn't be used before it spoiled.


For the sauces in tubs, I don't buy new sauces when my existing sauce is still half full, I wait until I know it won't last another week and then buy a new pot. This is then tipped in when the pot is empty. If I do want a big pot of something. The spare stuff is sealed up (vacuum sealed) and stored in my 'spares' cupboard. I don't buy more than I'd realistically use before the use by date.

Spices don't have a short shelf life Whole spices and dried herbs, leaves and flowers will keep 1 - 2 years. Seeds will keep 2 - 3 years and whole roots (i.e. ginger root or galangal root) will keep 3 years. I cook a lot, always make home cooked meals from scratch and do a lot of baking. I rarely have spices / herbs kicking around too long.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 387048
> 
> 
> Here's some "display cabinet inspiration" for you  Go get 'em!


Oh my god Mrs F ❤❤ Beaut!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

MilleD said:


> Very good. Where did you get the shelf separater thingy from? I'm finding it difficult to find ones that aren't metal bar types.


That's Ikea also 

VARIERA shelf insert found in their Kitchen show room area in store

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products...lves/variera-shelf-insert-white-art-80136622/


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

MilleD said:


> I always keep using spices and the like far past their best before date. I just put more in, in case the flavour has mellowed  I daren't show my basket of spices on here though...


:Hilarious :Hilarious

Howling laughing at this lol. I know I should love and I'm sorry but just creased that really your not organised but on here u don't come across as unorganised at all lol xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

My OH has spent the day organising our utility room/workshop, I think all this organising is contagious  

Might put some pictures up later once he's a bit more finished!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I spent a bit of time before work finishing off organising my study drawers. To show solidarity with @Willow_Warren - who knew you needed so many thumb drives:


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

So who's willing to come and organise my house?? There's too much for me to decide where to start! :Banghead

I can pay you in tea, baked goods and Arthur cuddles  :Cat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

lea247 said:


> So who's willing to come and organise my house?? There's too much for me to decide where to start! :Banghead
> 
> I can pay you in tea, baked goods and Arthur cuddles  :Cat


Pick a room and one drawer or cupboard - set a timer for 10 mins and do what you can. 
You will be amazed at what you can achieve in the time it takes to make and drink a cup of tea!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

lea247 said:


> So who's willing to come and organise my house?? There's too much for me to decide where to start! :Banghead
> 
> I can pay you in tea, baked goods and Arthur cuddles  :Cat


Ooooh, I get paid in cuddles with my favourite Battenburg scented cat?

Where do I sign?


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> Pick a room and one drawer or cupboard - set a timer for 10 mins and do what you can.
> You will be amazed at what you can achieve in the time it takes to make and drink a cup of tea!!!


Oh I'd never thought of setting a timer! And 10 mins is doable! 



Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooooh, I get paid in cuddles with my favourite Battenburg scented cat?
> 
> Where do I sign?


On the loaf of battenburg you'll get in the post


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I don't think I have EVER had the spots working in my display cupboards, but having put nice things in, I wanted to try and get them working. Sorted one, but the other one needs more work as the fitting has dropped. Will do that another day. Thank you to this thread for sorting my a$$ out


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Awesome! I love your ornament too


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awesome! I love your ornament too


Would you like it to adorn your house? It's doing my head in....


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

It could come for a holiday to the seaside but I'm not sure the resident furry chap would be very happy


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> It could come for a holiday to the seaside but I'm not sure the resident furry chap would be very happy


Oh, don't worry, she hates everyone the same. Fractious little bugger.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Oh, don't worry, she hates everyone the same. Fractious little bugger.


Looks lovely. Well done xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think I’ve mastered T shirt folding woo hoo!!!

And my ikea drawer dividers came today too. 

Tomorrow’s task is to clear out dining room I think - it’s more a craft room but I want to move things round a bit after LCJs tips on where stuff should be according to use. 

Bought some little baskets today for drawers in the kitchen and family room when I get round to those. 

Slow progress but trying to do a bit a day.


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

The youngest human decided that 5.30am would be a good time to get up this morning so I used the opportunity to empty and clean out my kitchen 'food cupboards' and got rid of some more stuff from the pantry. I know I'm not really a part of the cat chat section but this thread has been fab with all you lovely people


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

pinklizzy said:


> The youngest human decided that 5.30am would be a good time to get up this morning so I used the opportunity to empty and clean out my kitchen 'food cupboards' and got rid of some more stuff from the pantry. I know I'm not really a part of the cat chat section but this thread has been fab with all you lovely people


The thread's not really anything to do with cat chat lol but it's very popular!! Maybe PF should have a Cleaning/Orgaization/Craft/Recipe/Tips/Shopping section - it would be a hit!!

The more the merrier pink lizzy it's by far my favourite thread atm!!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> The thread's not really anything to do with cat chat lol but it's very popular!! Maybe PF should have a Cleaning/Orgaization/Craft/Recipe/Tips/Shopping section - it would be a hit!!
> 
> The more the merrier pink lizzy it's by far my favourite thread atm!!


I have to agree. When I first log on I go photo thread, then here!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Pleasantly surprised at how organised my house already seems to be reading through this thread... I'm generally a big fat failure when it comes to anything remotely domestic.

However, the exception (and it's an important one in my house) is the abhorrent state of my journals, notes and study materials. They are a patent disaster, with nowhere to live.

If you want photos I can provide, but it's pretty depressing.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh let me start with a success story for what I've done so far - it was done in the summer but hope it still counts...

This was the corner of my living room. In the cruddy boxes were Bag's toys, DVDs and console games. On the floor were all my textbooks. Yes it was awful.










In summer I decided enough was enough and made four inexpensive purchases. First, this little MDF table thing for £20 on eBay, which could not have fitted the books more perfectly:










Second, I bought a new basket from TK Maxx or something in which to put all Bagpuss's toys. I reorganised the entire dreadful corner and got this:



















Third, I bought these two wooden toyboxes from Amazon. Can't remember the cost but no more than £10-15 each. Not my dog btw - this was taken at my sister's house, the dog belongs to her ex!










I got my uber-talented sister to paint them for me:




























Fourth, I replaced the black fabric KALAX drawer things with a set of more neutral ones from Amazon. And with these finishing touches complete, this is how my corner looks now! It's still cluttered, but at least it's organised clutter now!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Oh let me start with a success story for what I've done so far - it was done in the summer but hope it still counts...
> 
> This was the corner of my living room. In the cruddy boxes were Bag's toys, DVDs and console games. On the floor were all my textbooks. Yes it was awful.
> 
> ...


Sorry, where is the disorganisation?? 

Love those wooden toy boxes. I've got paints coming out of my earholes, I'm sure I could jazz something like that up


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Beautiful painting on those boxes!

to be honest there is no way I'm showing anyone photos of my study (full of craft stuff), my bedroom (floordrobe) or my dining room table (extension of my crafting...). I have intentions of improving the situation but I get distracted easily


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

MilleD said:


> Sorry, where is the disorganisation??
> 
> Love those wooden toy boxes. I've got paints coming out of my earholes, I'm sure I could jazz something like that up


These are the ones I got. They were actually £16 when I bought them (so a little higher than £10-15, sorry!) but have gone up to £18 now. They seem reasonably sturdy and hold DVDs etc fine.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00C0XSZU2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Your sister is talented, very pretty boxes, also extra brownie points to you that’s very neat organising!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Willow_Warren said:


> Beautiful painting on those boxes!
> 
> to be honest there is no way I'm showing anyone photos of my study (full of craft stuff), my bedroom (floordrobe) or my dining room table (extension of my crafting...). I have intentions of improving the situation but I get distracted easily


Oh, nobody sees photos of my spare room. Dumping ground extraordinaire! It's had two clear outs and reorganisations since we moved here but gets out of control again.

I'll attack it again later in the year and try to be really ruthless. And maybe get a few more things up in the loft. There isn't a lot up there.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I love how she's painted those boxes!!!

Toy baskets are a godsend - I have 2 for the HBs - just wicker log ones but they look great as well as being easy to chuck toys into daily. The kids can just about reach in and fetch stuff out but it's not easy and provides a good workout for them lol!!

I have also just bought a smaller version for all my vacuum spare bits and attachments etc as had no idea what to do with all those. 





Very impressed with your tidy little corner now!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I have just tidied my kitchen drawers and worked out what little baskets and organisers I need to get - managed to do a 27 fling boogie in the process which will go to a cat charity.

Saw my rescue friend for lunch yesterday and told her what I was up to, gave her a few bags of items I have cleared out and she said "you won't have anything left" PMSL!!!!!

Believe me I haven't touched the sides yet!!!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I think I have a curse against me when it comes to hoovers. (To be fair both I’ve had have been hand me downs) the first one lasted a little while then just wouldn’t turn on. This one(I’ve had it less than 2 months) I went to hover today and the whole bloody handle thing fell apart and came off the body showing some nice cables :Facepalm

I mean I’m not an angry hooverer!!! I don’t throw the hoover around or beat it haha why does this happen! :Joyful:Arghh

That’ll teach me for trying to get organised and cleaned up. Back to sweeping the carpet for me.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> I have just tidied my kitchen drawers and worked out what little baskets and organisers I need to get - managed to do a 27 fling boogie in the process which will go to a cat charity.
> 
> Saw my rescue friend for lunch yesterday and told her what I was up to, gave her a few bags of items I have cleared out and she said "you won't have anything left" PMSL!!!!!
> 
> Believe me I haven't touched the sides yet!!!


:Hilarious

You know when you have too much stuff when someone says that!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I've looked in the drawers in my house and everything is already organised. 

The exception being OH's sock and underwear drawers, which are full of garments with holes in them.  This week I shall be throwing out the duff ones and replacing with all the new ones he got for Xmas.

I could wait for him to do it himself, but I'd like it done before 2050.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I've looked in the drawers in my house and everything is already organised.
> 
> The exception being OH's sock and underwear drawers, which are full of garments with holes in them.  This week I shall be throwing out the duff ones and replacing with all the new ones he got for Xmas.
> 
> I could wait for him to do it himself, but I'd like it done before 2050.


I have one like that, why is it they cannot throw any clothes away? Mine still has t-shirts he had when we first met 16 years ago. They are faded, threadbare, misshapen and quite frankly a disgrace, however if I throw any out he complains!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Here's the pile of veterinary 'stuff' I need to find a home for:










Here are the shelves where I keep my journals - tbh I tend to periodically toss out the older ones and install the recent ones. There is no space for anything extra.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Tawny75 said:


> I have one like that, why is it they cannot throw any clothes away? Mine still has t-shirts he had when we first met 16 years ago. They are faded, threadbare, misshapen and quite frankly a disgrace, however if I throw any out he complains!


I'm pretty lucky my OH is quite happy to throw things out when they're no longer good. The only problem I have is we have very differing views of when clothing is no longer good :Hilarious

I must admit in this house I'm the disorganised, messy person. Not only does he not own much (only what he needs and a few sentimental items) he also keeps on top of things, if a job needs doing he does it. He never leaves paperwork to build up, laundry is kept on top of, dishes are done after every meal or cooking session. I don't really know how he copes living with me sometimes


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> These are the ones I got. They were actually £16 when I bought them (so a little higher than £10-15, sorry!) but have gone up to £18 now. They seem reasonably sturdy and hold DVDs etc fine.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00C0XSZU2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


It's the fiver delivery that bites!


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

Haven't had a chance to get to any of my tidying up in the garage yet as the weekend was a tad mental and very draining. Rugby really took it out of me on saturday

Threw away all of the unmatching tupperware, lost lids etc. and bought some matching morrisons ones that stack as they were on offer.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> The exception being OH's sock and underwear drawers, which are full of garments with holes in them.  This week I shall be throwing out the duff ones and replacing with all the new ones he got for Xmas.
> 
> I could wait for him to do it himself, but I'd like it done before 2050.


I'm glad mine isn't the only one!! My plan is for the duff ones not to return from the wash :Shy... And go in a bag for recycling.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

So my tidy friends...what do you with clothes that you’ve worn for just a couple of hours? I have them all piling up on the back of a chair (and the bicycle machine. Ahem). Every now and then it gets to a point where I get cross and wash them all.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> I have one like that, why is it they cannot throw any clothes away? Mine still has t-shirts he had when we first met 16 years ago. They are faded, threadbare, misshapen and quite frankly a disgrace, however if I throw any out he complains!


Mine is the same - he goes mental if I throw anything out - even if it's my stuff.

I have got to the stage where I am stuffing his drawers with underwear until they can barely close and all his golf tops are getting creased and squashed. He told me last week he couldn't find a top and didn't dare say anything to me as he knew what the response would be - he had to move every single top until he found it. I'd put it away in a slightly different colour order apparently and it had got squashed behind his other tops - HAHA NOW I HAVE A PLAN - FAV TOPS IN WRONG PLACES AND HIDDEN!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jaf said:


> So my tidy friends...what do you with clothes that you've worn for just a couple of hours? I have them all piling up on the back of a chair (and the bicycle machine. Ahem). Every now and then it gets to a point where I get cross and wash them all.


If they are clean neat and good to wear again hang up or put away. 
But I do have one of these for stuff I'll wear the in next day or so..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/HAKU-Furni...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=HYRW6ZWJK8H43S6WSFR8


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Jaf said:


> So my tidy friends...what do you with clothes that you've worn for just a couple of hours? I have them all piling up on the back of a chair (and the bicycle machine. Ahem). Every now and then it gets to a point where I get cross and wash them all.


I pop it back in the wardrobe, or on a hanger on the back of my door if I'm going to wear it the next day.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I have a coat in my pile that has needed a button (instead of a stupid hook) for months!

My tidy friends, you are inspiring me!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Jaf said:


> So my tidy friends...what do you with clothes that you've worn for just a couple of hours? I have them all piling up on the back of a chair (and the bicycle machine. Ahem). Every now and then it gets to a point where I get cross and wash them all.


I have over the door hanging pegs and hang all 'in use' clothes on them. If they're there for too long I end up washing them.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Oh let me start with a success story for what I've done so far - it was done in the summer but hope it still counts...
> 
> This was the corner of my living room. In the cruddy boxes were Bag's toys, DVDs and console games. On the floor were all my textbooks. Yes it was awful.
> 
> ...


Sorry this is a bit depressing but some on here may find it useful. The pine boxes look like the same boxes I buy and decorate for using as cat coffins! Seriously. They have a hole at the sides for carrying. They don't look that big but fit a 6 kilo + cat in with a blanket & a few toys etc. They sometimes sell them in Homebase. I bury my deceased cats, and having buried many in a garden of mine, and then moving, I sold my old home to my parents at a reduced price, partly to enable me to still visit my cats graves. There are many ways of decorating the pine boxes.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Citruspips said:


> I'm loving this my fav so far is this ..
> View attachment 386591


This is a fab idea !!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Ooooo there's a show on Netflix called 'Tidying up with Marie Kondo'.... I'm not sure if I want to watch it, anyone seen it?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

lea247 said:


> Ooooo there's a show on Netflix called 'Tidying up with Marie Kondo'.... I'm not sure if I want to watch it, anyone seen it?


Yep this has been rated by cat chatters as excellent lol not seen it yet but planning to over the weekend!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tidied the airing cupboard this evening and been ruthless with what to keep. I have only kept stuff if it’s used or I love it too much to part with. Everything else is on its way to cat rescue. Been through sheets and worked out what I could do with replacing, same with towels. It’s the perfect time to restock linens as there are sales on everywhere.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I noticed Aldi had fridge trays on offer yesterday...

... and washing up brushes... 

Hannah


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> I noticed Aldi had fridge trays on offer yesterday...
> 
> ... and washing up brushes...
> 
> Hannah


Oh no, what with this and @MilleD' s info about the cat toys. I'm really going to have to go down to our brand new Aldi just down the road. See that's what happens when you're working and you quickly look on PF when you're having a quick tea break.

@Willow_Warren - move away from the washing up brushes, you hoarder!!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Willow_Warren said:


> I noticed Aldi had fridge trays on offer yesterday...
> 
> ... and washing up brushes...
> 
> Hannah


What is it with you and washing up brushes? :Hilarious


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

My zooplus order is here so the last cupboard is organised. This used to be the snack and rubbish cupboard but now the biscuits etc have been usurped by the cat stuff.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Tawny75 said:


> My zooplus order is here so the last cupboard is organised. This used to be the snack and rubbish cupboard but now the biscuits etc have been usurped by the cat stuff.
> 
> View attachment 387710


God I love Really Useful Boxes. I've been hankering after the little coloured ones for ages but I honestly can't think what I'd put in them. I make jewellery, but they aren't really practical for gemstones or findings as I'd need thousands of the things. My spare room is a bit like Aladdin's cave.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Has anyone tried anything like this? Just wondering if they'd be flexible fo fitting different spaces

https://www.amazon.co.uk/nuosen-Hon...ns&keywords=storage+box+plastic+divider&psc=1


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

MilleD said:


> God I love Really Useful Boxes. I've been hankering after the little coloured ones for ages but I honestly can't think what I'd put in them. I make jewellery, but they aren't really practical for gemstones or findings as I'd need thousands of the things. My spare room is a bit like Aladdin's cave.


I have this one which I use for little bits for quilting and sewing, would this be of any use for gemstones etc,? http://www.reallyusefulproducts.co.uk/uk/html/onlineshop/rub/b00_3litreOrg.php


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

OOOOH I forgot to add, the Really useful boxes are on special in Hobbycraft at the moment.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Tawny75 said:


> I have this one which I use for little bits for quilting and sewing, would this be of any use for gemstones etc,? http://www.reallyusefulproducts.co.uk/uk/html/onlineshop/rub/b00_3litreOrg.php


Hmm, I'll have a think if I can utilise something like that. I really like it though.

I tend to use the boring 24 or 36 section divider boxes that have a single lid. Boring boring boring


----------



## tinydestroyer (Dec 8, 2018)

This board is amazing! So many great tips!



Mrs Funkin said:


> You can also get folding boards (in my younger days I was a shop girl and all our folded items had to be the same, so we had a folding board for assistants that couldn't do it properly, heh)...it's ingrained in me to fold them evenly now.
> 
> I also love folding my towels in a particular way, makes the airing cupboard so lovely and tidy (Anthea Turner's perfect housewife way is good too).


I definitely have this ingrained in me, as well, from my days as a shop girl. I've been exploring the vertical folding method lately, though, as others have shown. Netflix has a new show called "Tidying Up With Marie Kondo," which also advocates for this style of folding. She says that any time a drawer or cupboard or box is opened, you should be able to see everything at a glance. She also has a very intensive method for paring down your belongings - the KonMari method - which she explains in the show. I haven't watched too much, just a bit while excercising in the mornings. So far, I think that even if her methods work, the reality TV format isn't the best way to explain them. Although, it might be worth a look if you're interested in buying her book (which explains everything in depth,) anyway. There's also lots of KonMari devotees online, so you can learn a lot about the method that way. Watching it on Netflix does endear you to Kondo's adorable personality, however, and the more "quirky" steps in the tidying process (like greeting the house beforehand, or saying thank you to each of the items you discard.)

Here is her method for folding:






The basis of her method is that one should only keep those items which "spark joy," for you, and discard everything else. She has people start with their clothing, and work their way through books, documents, komono (a huge category which encompasses bathroom, kitchen, tech, and anything miscellaneous,) and finally sentimental items. You're supposed to go through every single thing in your house and ask if it sparks joy.

Some other tips that she gives are:

One should take everything out of the area they're cleaning, and put it in a big pile. For example, take everything out of your closet, and put it in a pile on your bed. Then, go around your house and gather any other clothing items sprawled around during that step. You might be surprised at how much you actually have. Aside from the shock value, looking at one category all at once helps you to organize better once you begin putting back the items you choose to keep. 
She's pretty ruthless with books, saying you should get rid of most of them and only keep ones that are especially meaningful, or that you'll read again (I have a hard time getting behind this tenet, but I could see how it makes things more tidy.)
Use boxes in every drawer. Even old shoe boxes are fine. I've been doing this with my undies / stockings for ages. I kept thinking I'd order one of those organizers, but the cardboard boxes hold up just fine - even after years, and it's easier to get different sizes as you need them. 
Documents should either be a) pending and waiting for you to take immediate action - (like bills) b) Short term important documents (like tax info for the current year, warrantees, etc,) c) papers you need to keep forever (like government documents.) I'm dreading doing this. As things become more digitized, I find it difficult to know which documents are even useful in the short-term. Does anyone really need a paper warrantee anymore? 
Get discarded items out of your house ASAP when you've finished tidying. I think her reasoning here is that you might go back for them, as well as the temporary clutter that piles create. I think I like the advice given by someone earlier in this thread about packing things away for 6 months, and seeing if you use them at all. So long as you have a good place to store the items during that time. I'm a terrible pack rat, though, so it's hard for me to get rid of things sometimes. I feel so validated when I actually use that obscure kitchen utensil I bought in 2007 for the first time, and every time I've decided to keep it when moving house or de-cluttering seems like the best decision ever! No matter that I've only used it once in 12 years! 
Anyway, sorry for the long post, but I thought it was interesting that I just stumbled upon this, and so many people have been utilizing similar methods for years!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I am pretty ruthless in general when it comes to "stuff" - but I must say I do regret throwing all the little cards my Dad sent to me when I was small - and the thing I most regret is that I threw away a tiny little bag I had that said "Daddy's Little Girl" on it. I never should have. I get strangely attached to some things though - and I cannot bring myself to dispose of some things. I got rid of all my "fluffy" books a few years back - I know some people advocate that a thing must be beautiful or useful, not kept unless it's one of those. I can't quite manage that...maybe one day. Perhaps I should employ the "Does it spark joy" method as above. Not sure I'd be left with many clothes, as I rarely like the things that I can actually fit into! 

In fact, I'm off now to tidy up my box of tights. Do tights spark joy? There's a question...!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Tawny75 said:


> I have this one which I use for little bits for quilting and sewing, would this be of any use for gemstones etc,? http://www.reallyusefulproducts.co.uk/uk/html/onlineshop/rub/b00_3litreOrg.php


So I've just been to The Range. Bought a load of my normal boxes. But also (and it's your fault!) The smaller version of the one you linked to for a tenner. The bigger one was twenty which I thought was pretty good. But then the Range is my favourite shop


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

MilleD said:


> So I've just been to The Range. Bought a load of my normal boxes. But also (and it's your fault!) The smaller version of the one you linked to for a tenner. The bigger one was twenty which I thought was pretty good. But then the Range is my favourite shop
> 
> View attachment 387850


I take full responsibility, I too am off to the Range in 17 minutes, I don't think I need any boxes, but you just never know. I too love that shop, and there are so many good good ideas on this thread.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

This week I've given myself a task of cleaning an 'unusual thing' each day. So, something that's not on the normal rounds. I did:
Monday - Emptied out and cleaned bathroom cabinet
Tuesday - Cleaned the top of all the kitchen cabinets
Wednesday - Cleaned all my windows
Thursday - inspired by @Willow_Warren's post cleaned behind and between all the radiators
Today - Pulled out the Fridge freezer, oven, washing machine and dishwasher, cleaned all the side and the floors / walls etc behind.

Tomorrow I want to tackle my 'understairs'. it's not really a cupboard, they're stairs leading down to the garage with a bit of space on the landing at the top, all behind a door, we hang coats, bobble hats etc as well as have the hoover, broom and various other things. It's one area that's untidy and not working very well, so it's time is up tomorrow.​


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

LJC675 said:


> Tomorrow I want to tackle my 'understairs'. it's not really a cupboard, they're stairs leading down to the garage ​


Cool, do you have an underground lair??


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Speaking of folding, can ANYONE tell me how one is supposed to fold a fitted sheet?

I'm convinced they are the devil's work; I avoid them like the plague and buy only regular sheets where possible, but I do have 2-3 fitted ones that have snuck their way into the drawers under my bed.

They are inherently unfoldable. Both OH and I have tried multiple times in the past and it results in tears, swearing, threats of divorce proceedings and the police being called.

And yes, I/we have looked at numerous YouTube videos, even trying to follow along with the video directly, and neither of us have ever successfully folded one neatly.


----------



## tinydestroyer (Dec 8, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I am pretty ruthless in general when it comes to "stuff" - but I must say I do regret throwing all the little cards my Dad sent to me when I was small - and the thing I most regret is that I threw away a tiny little bag I had that said "Daddy's Little Girl" on it. I never should have. I get strangely attached to some things though - and I cannot bring myself to dispose of some things. I got rid of all my "fluffy" books a few years back - I know some people advocate that a thing must be beautiful or useful, not kept unless it's one of those. I can't quite manage that...maybe one day. Perhaps I should employ the "Does it spark joy" method as above. Not sure I'd be left with many clothes, as I rarely like the things that I can actually fit into!
> 
> In fact, I'm off now to tidy up my box of tights. Do tights spark joy? There's a question...!


Oh, I'm the absolute worst with the clothes. I have a pretty extensive collection of vintage clothing, most of which doesn't fit me. Some of it I sell, and that forms the basis for the excuse that I can / should keep the rest!

For my own clothing, I try to just give them away to someone who'd like them if something is not going to fit me anymore. It's somehow easier than donating or selling it. As a shopgirl, I used to have a steady supply of younger coworkers who could always appreciate a new outfit. I still keep some things, but I try to cycle them out of my main closet. For items in need of repair, I use for scrap fabric or to practice my mending skills.
I could see how it might be hard to evaluate whether a certain pair of tights sparks joy. I'm thinking it might be helpful to imagine how nice it is when you already have an outfit you're excited to wear, and you don't have to go rummaging around for a decent set of tights to pair with it. Or that cozy warm feeling that a good pair of lined tights gives your legs when it's cold. Or, conversely, how disappointing it is when you have a run in a pair you just put on! I'm by no means an expert on KonMari - I haven't even done it yet. Just been doing some research. I could definitely see how some are more tedious than others! For those tights you want to get rid of:
https://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/20-handy-ways-to-reuse-tights-and-pantyhose/

It might be nice to have a use for the old ones, so you don't feel like you've wasted anything by getting them out of your drawer! Best of luck to you!

@Ceiling Kitty - this is how I fold a fitted sheet. The method basically entails trying to keep the corner seams together, and shaking the rest out a lot, then folding into thirds so the elastic is all inside the fold. Don't give up if it doesn't look perfect - it won't look nice until you're done. Just keep those seams together! I'm short, so standing on a chair to do this helps immensely!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Tawny75 said:


> I take full responsibility, I too am off to the Range in 17 minutes, I don't think I need any boxes, but you just never know. I too love that shop, and there are so many good good ideas on this thread.


I like the specifics of your timings. Very organised


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

tinydestroyer said:


> Oh, I'm the absolute worst with the clothes. I have a pretty extensive collection of vintage clothing, most of which doesn't fit me. Some of it I sell, and that forms the basis for the excuse that I can / should keep the rest!
> 
> For my own clothing, I try to just give them away to someone who'd like them if something is not going to fit me anymore. It's somehow easier than donating or selling it. As a shopgirl, I used to have a steady supply of younger coworkers who could always appreciate a new outfit. I still keep some things, but I try to cycle them out of my main closet. For items in need of repair, I use for scrap fabric or to practice my mending skills.
> I could see how it might be hard to evaluate whether a certain pair of tights sparks joy. I'm thinking it might be helpful to imagine how nice it is when you already have an outfit you're excited to wear, and you don't have to go rummaging around for a decent set of tights to pair with it. Or that cozy warm feeling that a good pair of lined tights gives your legs when it's cold. Or, conversely, how disappointing it is when you have a run in a pair you just put on! I'm by no means an expert on KonMari - I haven't even done it yet. Just been doing some research. I could definitely see how some are more tedious than others! For those tights you want to get rid of:
> ...


This is the way I do it too. I also keep the sheet, pillowcases and duvet cover all together in one of the pillow cases so I am not pulling stuff out of piles when I change the bed.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

MilleD said:


> I like the specifics of your timings. Very organised


Only because I finish at 5 (1 min) and I am Meeting Mr T there


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Speaking of folding, can ANYONE tell me how one is supposed to fold a fitted sheet?
> 
> I'm convinced they are the devil's work; I avoid them like the plague and buy only regular sheets where possible, but I do have 2-3 fitted ones that have snuck their way into the drawers under my bed.
> 
> ...


I roll mine into a ball. And when they are back on the bed, when you 'fit' them, it pulls the creases out.

I wouldn't iron that sort of thing if someone paid me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That's a good fitted sheet folding technique, I adapt it for ironing them, by slotting one corner into the other lengthways and then ironing the half width sheet. I know a few folk who do their bedding into the pillow case @Tawny75 - but I like mine ironed in a specific way, which doesn't allow for that, so when I've ironed and folded duvet cover (also in a certain way, good grief, I need help!) they go inside the second fold of that.

Don't even get me started on towel folding. I love my airing cupboard, it's a thing of beautifully folded beauty haha!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't iron anything.

I used to iron my white labcoats when I was working in the university hospital because you'd get pulled up on the slightest crease, army-style! :Nailbiting

I still own an iron and ironing board but they've not seen action since... oooh, I think JFK was still alive.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

@tinydestroyer I'll give that video a try next time I have one to fold, thanks - I hope it works better than the other videos I've tried to follow before. They always make it look so easy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooh @tinydestroyer I found joy in tights - by finding three pairs I didn't know I had which are all good for work in my new role. Hurrah! So more of a vaguely pleased feeling than joy but still, better than I expected 

@Ceiling Kitty I *love* ironing. It's one of my favourite things in the world, to climb into a "newly laundered off the line and ironed" bed. I'm from a long line of iron-ers, even my pants as a child had a crease up the middle. I don't iron undies now, nor socks.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Hoorah, my display cabinet is now fixed, broken spotlight fixed and glued back up, new bulb fitted.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That looks beautiful @MilleD - I see you still have your ornament too


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2019)

MilleD said:


> Hoorah, my display cabinet is now fixed, broken spotlight fixed and glued back up, new bulb fitted.
> 
> View attachment 387861


Surely bonus points for all pics including a kitty!


----------



## tinydestroyer (Dec 8, 2018)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> @tinydestroyer I'll give that video a try next time I have one to fold, thanks - I hope it works better than the other videos I've tried to follow before. They always make it look so easy!


Well, it's not easy. I picked this video because she does a good amount of fussing with them. That's the key to this type of fold, in my opinion. Just accepting it's not going to be perfect. I think the "roll in a ball" method or pillowcase method suggested earlier sounds worth trying.

@Ceiling Kitty I'm glad you found joy in your tights!

@MilleD that's a gorgeous cabinet!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> That looks beautiful @MilleD - I see you still have your ornament too


Thanks.

It's where she sits when I'm in the kitchen  She's not been such a pain in the butt today. She actually spent some time in a bed that I bought from the Range ( ) before Christmas that I thought they ALL hated so she's in my good books at the minute. I thought it was another one for the loft/charity shop/cats protection.​


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

MilleD said:


> Hoorah, my display cabinet is now fixed, broken spotlight fixed and glued back up, new bulb fitted.
> 
> View attachment 387861


Does she ever move from that shelf? :Hilarious


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2019)

Just to add to the kitchen cupboard porn... Cat says, "Leave me alone, I'm sleeping." Will this do?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Does she ever move from that shelf? :Hilarious


 She does spend a LOT of time there...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

shingigz said:


> Just to add to the kitchen cupboard porn... Cat says, "Leave me alone, I'm sleeping." Will this do?
> View attachment 387864


Bing Bong, we have another neat person folks!!

Is more points or less than a cat for a dog??


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

MilleD said:


> She does spend a LOT of time there...


Like Bagpuss and the top of the aquarium in this house...


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Oi!!! That’s a dog! Or I’m losing my mind?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2019)

MilleD said:


> Bing Bong, we have another neat person folks!!
> 
> Is more points or less than a cat for a dog??


More points for a cat, surely. Dogs are up for anything.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Like Bagpuss and the top of the aquarium in this house...


Bagpuss is so lucky. Jasper would probably give her left paw for an aquarium to stalk.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2019)

Jaf said:


> Oi!!! That's a dog! Or I'm losing my mind?


A chihuahua, guarding his section of the food.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Speaking of folding, can ANYONE tell me how one is supposed to fold a fitted sheet?
> 
> I'm convinced they are the devil's work; I avoid them like the plague and buy only regular sheets where possible, but I do have 2-3 fitted ones that have snuck their way into the drawers under my bed.
> 
> ...


I don't fold ours. When I wash the bed clothes the bed is stripped, washed, dried and then put straight back on. We use the same set, solves the folding dilemma.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Speaking of folding, can ANYONE tell me how one is supposed to fold a fitted sheet?


I send mine out to be washed and ironed lol!! Either to launderette or to cleaners (who take some of my ironing) I am deliberately rubbish at ironing....



tinydestroyer said:


> Oh, I'm the absolute worst with the clothes. I have a pretty extensive collection of vintage clothing, most of which doesn't fit me. Some of it I sell, and that forms the basis for the excuse that I can / should keep the rest!
> 
> @Ceiling Kitty - this is how I fold a fitted sheet. The method basically entails trying to keep the corner seams together, and shaking the rest out a lot, then folding into thirds so the elastic is all inside the fold. Don't give up if it doesn't look perfect - it won't look nice until you're done. Just keep those seams together! I'm short, so standing on a chair to do this helps immensely!


LOVE LOVE LOVE vintage clothes!!



shingigz said:


> Just to add to the kitchen cupboard porn... Cat says, "Leave me alone, I'm sleeping." Will this do?
> View attachment 387864


ROFL Your lovely larder has more pet food than human food!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2019)

"ROFL Your lovely larder has more pet food than human food!!!"

Doesn't everybody's..? 

My small freezer contains only basa fillets, hake fillets and salmon fillets (for the cat). The fridge is more my domain.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, I have been to the Range and to B&M tonight. I have a lovely new Really Useful Box to keep the cat treats in, a dustpan and brush for upstairs as now that I have litter trays up their, my rascals tread the litter across the bathroom and at 4 in the morning when I am not awake it is not pleasant under my feet. We have new bowls for the ferrets and new mats for under the cat bowls. 

Yay for more organisation.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I had 10 mins this morning so cleared my table linen side board out - I’m in the process of moving linens back to the dining room where they should live (and use that sideboard for camera stuff instead). 

I have realised I have a slight obsession with vintage tablecloths. I tried to be ruthless and managed to say goodbye to a about 20  so only holding on to 30 or so....


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I had 10 mins this morning so cleared my table linen side board out - I'm in the process of moving linens back to the dining room where they should live (and use that sideboard for camera stuff instead).
> 
> I have realised I have a slight obsession with vintage tablecloths. I tried to be ruthless and managed to say goodbye to a about 20  so only holding on to 30 or so....


So you don't want to know that I only own one table cloth and it came from Wilkinsons then?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Tawny75 said:


> So you don't want to know that I only own one table cloth and it came from Wilkinsons then?


I don't own a single one. I didn't realise people still used them 

@huckybuck do you want me to let you know when we clear my mom's lace a stitchwork linen? She used to do that sort of embroidery where you see the weave of the cloth to create a pattern and she had drawers of the stuff. I don't even know what the technique is called.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I only have one tablecloth, it was my Granny's and is a little square, complete with embroidery which she never finished before her eyesight got too bad to sew any longer. She's 90 in February


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MilleD said:


> I don't own a single one. I didn't realise people still used them
> 
> @huckybuck do you want me to let you know when we clear my mom's lace a stitchwork linen? She used to do that sort of embroidery where you see the weave of the cloth to create a pattern and she had drawers of the stuff. I don't even know what the technique is called.


Gosh yes please. 
I adore vintage linens as I love thinking about who may have used them, when and where etc. So would be lovely to see your Mom's. 
I've not heard of the technique but prob will recognise when I see it.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tablecloths, teapots, china and glassware are all my downfall. Something about having history to stuff really appeals. 

I could easily carry on with curtains and furniture as well but our house is a bit too modern to carry it off. I do have a couple of eiderdowns. 

When I’ve tidied up I’ll take a few photos.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That’s funny, I don’t picture you in a modern house HB.


----------



## tinydestroyer (Dec 8, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> I had 10 mins this morning so cleared my table linen side board out - I'm in the process of moving linens back to the dining room where they should live (and use that sideboard for camera stuff instead).
> 
> I have realised I have a slight obsession with vintage tablecloths. I tried to be ruthless and managed to say goodbye to a about 20  so only holding on to 30 or so....


I think your tastes must be similar to mine! I'd love to see any of the beauties which made the cut!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's funny, I don't picture you in a modern house HB.


It's 11 years old! Not my cup of tea at all but location was great, good size garden, quiet and the layout of the house ideal.

We bought as an investment really but I'll have my job cut out to get Mr HB to move.

Managed to alter the kitchen in parts so much more of a farm house look but still got really modern bathrooms etc which I cannot abide. To change those means ripping out a whole load of limestone and funny fossily tile (??? Travertine???) and the thought of the mess puts me off. I'd love to change them and the kitchen/hall flooring but it's too much grief.

And don't get me started on the internal doors arghhhhh...



tinydestroyer said:


> I think your tastes must be similar to mine! I'd love to see any of the beauties which made the cut!


I will take some photos tomorrow in the light.

Wilendur's are my thing really.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2019)

I'm a rogue dog-chatter but I love this thread!

I'm not too bad with clutter, probably helped by the fact that I never seem to stay in one place longer than 3 years! I also tend to do a clothes clear out once or twice a year so that helps things. I've done a bit of decluttering over the past few weeks, selling a few things online and taking some other things to the charity shop. Plus I'm trying REALLY hard not to buy 'stuff'! I'm craving a label maker at the moment though!

Most of my house is probably what I'd call slightly messy, but I'm particularly proud of my pjs drawer! Top at the back of the drawer, matching bottom at the front. It's summer here now (my winter pjs are in under-bed storage boxes) and they're organised from sleeveless top and short bottoms on the left, progressing to long sleeved top and long bottoms on the right!












Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> I have over the door hanging pegs and hang all 'in use' clothes on them. If they're there for too long I end up washing them.


Genius!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> Gosh yes please.
> I adore vintage linens as I love thinking about who may have used them, when and where etc. So would be lovely to see your Mom's.
> I've not heard of the technique but prob will recognise when I see it.


I googled 

I think it's called drawn thread embroidery? Like this sort of thing


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MilleD said:


> I googled
> 
> I think it's called drawn thread embroidery? Like this sort of thing
> 
> ...


Oh yes I have seen these - really beautiful and intricate work - your Mum must have been incredibly talented.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> Oh yes I have seen these - really beautiful and intricate work - your Mum must have been incredibly talented.


She was. She actually passed the IQ test that Mensa set years ago. She was very intelligent, apart from the emotional intelligence side, I guess something has to give.

She used to subscribe to a magazine called 'Tough Puzzles', they were proper tough!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Christmas cloths mid century and Wilendur on right.










Vintage Cath Kidston










Selection of Wilendur










A few embroidery ones - the coach is a Coronation cloth, I have a couple of crinoline ladies too.









I also have a few vintage Rachel Ashwell top left and some Wilendur tea towels and napkins.

All tidied into dining room sideboard where they are supposed to be


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 387948
> 
> Christmas cloths mid century and Wilendur on right.
> 
> ...


Such a beautiful collection HB. I *love* the crinoline ladies. I have tea plates with crinoline ladies on, I always think cake tastes nicer on them.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Been ruthless with my wool and asked myself if I am really going to use it!!!

Got a huge bag of new balls all packed up for @slartibartfast as I know how much she loves her crochet!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Those cape and underpants wearing Mr Froggy's don't crochet themselves you know


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

That is a lovely collection though, my mother uses a table cloth! I only have a piece if ikea fabric that I was meant to hem and turn into a table cloth...

Now someone mentioned before and after photos! Prepare to be shocked!

This was my underwear drawer (it's a thumbnail on purpose!)








So it might not be perfect and the back left hand compartment had stiff in it that doesn't fit, but I don't think they've ever been worn, some still had tags on!









This is the bag of rubbish









Hannah...


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Just finished my understairs cupboard. New rack to hang broom etc and 3 little storage basket things from Amazon Think they were about £8 for all 3. 1 for bobble hats, gloves etc and for other random small things and the last for S&K's wand attachments. Had the wands in here for ages on 2 hooks but it was a bit annoying having the jiggle everything off the hooks if I wanted to change attachment. Think the pics are a bit dark and rubbish.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> That is a lovely collection though, my mother uses a table cloth! I only have a piece if ikea fabric that I was meant to hem and turn into a table cloth...
> 
> Now someone mentioned before and after photos! Prepare to be shocked!
> 
> ...


Woohoo, well done you.

@huckybuck lots of beautiful lines there, good to see you're being well supervised by Little H.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

LJC675 said:


> Just finished my understairs cupboard. New rack to hang broom etc and 3 little storage basket things from Amazon Think they were about £8 for all 3. 1 for bobble hats, gloves etc and for other random small things and the last for S&K's wand attachments. Had the wands in here for ages on 2 hooks but it was a bit annoying having the jiggle everything off the hooks if I wanted to change attachment. Think the pics are a bit dark and rubbish.
> View attachment 387959
> 
> View attachment 387961
> ...


Yikes, it looks like you have a basement! Do you keep bodies down there? :Nailbiting


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Such a beautiful collection HB. I *love* the crinoline ladies. I have tea plates with crinoline ladies on, I always think cake tastes nicer on them.


I always think tea tastes better out of bone china, especially now I have started to use loose leaf tea on occasion.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

LJC675 said:


> Just finished my understairs cupboard. New rack to hang broom etc and 3 little storage basket things from Amazon Think they were about £8 for all 3. 1 for bobble hats, gloves etc and for other random small things and the last for S&K's wand attachments. Had the wands in here for ages on 2 hooks but it was a bit annoying having the jiggle everything off the hooks if I wanted to change attachment. Think the pics are a bit dark and rubbish.
> View attachment 387959
> 
> View attachment 387961
> ...


Never thought about hanging the frenzies - brilliant. Love the hanging baskets too.



Tawny75 said:


> I always think tea tastes better out of bone china, especially now I have started to use loose leaf tea on occasion.


Nanny D only drinks loose leaf tea from a bone china cup and saucer.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

So this is my idea of organisation....mug of coffee ( chocs not in view but at least I owned up) , seed catalogues and my seed cabinet stuck in front of the fire. I'm going to get the packets back into alphabetical order, chuck out the empties and get ordering what I need.
Happy days beats doing the cupboard under the sink.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Citruspips said:


> So this is my idea of organisation....mug of coffee ( chocs not in view but at least I owned up) , seed catalogues and my seed cabinet stuck in front of the fire. I'm going to get the packets back into alphabetical order, chuck out the empties and get ordering what I need.
> Happy days beats doing the cupboard under the sink.
> View attachment 387985


Enjoy


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Does virtual organisation count?

I keep records of the winners of countless horse races, going back hundreds of years in some cases. Where possible, I keep images as well. It's a real labour of love!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Tawny75 said:


> I always think tea tastes better out of bone china, especially now I have started to use loose leaf tea on occasion.


We've switched to loose tea since OH purchased a tea maker in the Black Friday Sales. It's so bloomin' messy. Bits of tea leaf everywhere when I wash up.  It is fab, though.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Citruspips said:


> So this is my idea of organisation....mug of coffee ( chocs not in view but at least I owned up) , seed catalogues and my seed cabinet stuck in front of the fire. I'm going to get the packets back into alphabetical order, chuck out the empties and get ordering what I need.
> Happy days beats doing the cupboard under the sink.
> View attachment 387985


:Wideyed At your seed cabinet!

I thought about sorting me seed tin out (let along the table :Bag)! Not long now before sowing time. 









However I think it's cake time 









Hannah


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Does virtual organisation count?
> 
> I keep records of the winners of countless horse races, going back hundreds of years in some cases. Where possible, I keep images as well. It's a real labour of love!
> 
> ...


Have you got an image of Ceiling Kitty Ceiling Kitty?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> So this is my idea of organisation....mug of coffee ( chocs not in view but at least I owned up) , seed catalogues and my seed cabinet stuck in front of the fire. I'm going to get the packets back into alphabetical order, chuck out the empties and get ordering what I need.
> Happy days beats doing the cupboard under the sink.
> View attachment 387985


I love that seed cabinet as well!!! And the wicker basket. Just gorgeous!


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Been ruthless with my wool and asked myself if I am really going to use it!!!
> 
> Got a huge bag of new balls all packed up for @slartibartfast as I know how much she loves her crochet!!!


I would make a huge pile of toys for homeless kitties!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> Have you got an image of Ceiling Kitty Ceiling Kitty?


Yes, she was a Royal Ascot winner.










Sadly she died in 2016, giving birth to her third foal. The foal died as well - several times - but was successfully resuscitated in the end. He survived, and won at Royal Ascot himself in 2018. His name is Arthur Kitt and hopefully he is destined for great things this year as well.

I do like a feline-themed name!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Tablecloths, teapots, china and glassware are all my downfall. Something about having history to stuff really appeals.
> 
> I could easily carry on with curtains and furniture as well but our house is a bit too modern to carry it off. I do have a couple of eiderdowns.
> 
> When I've tidied up I'll take a few photos.


It's not just me! I love anything vintage and cloth, even if fabric samples! I have loads of curtains and off cuts, which don't fit anywhere but I can't throw them away! I also love white cotton lace things, pillow cases, sheets oh I'm in heaven with these things.
I'll take a photo one day when husband isn't around or he will flip at all the stuff I have collected. 

Napkins are a must here too, I love them!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I thought I'd try and sort out my knitting WIP projects that are in the living room, i ended up confused.



















The pink thing is an elephant, which I think just needs sewing up and assembling, the stripy thing is a sausage dog, again think it has all the parts and just needs putting together. I don't know where the patterns are for either though.

Hannah


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 387948
> 
> Christmas cloths mid century and Wilendur on right.
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous collection HB!


Citruspips said:


> So this is my idea of organisation....mug of coffee ( chocs not in view but at least I owned up) , seed catalogues and my seed cabinet stuck in front of the fire. I'm going to get the packets back into alphabetical order, chuck out the empties and get ordering what I need.
> Happy days beats doing the cupboard under the sink.
> View attachment 387985


I love your seed cabinet, such a great idea! We have got a stupid amount of seeds and they a badly in need of organising so I think a cabinet is the way to go!


Willow_Warren said:


> I thought I'd try and sort out my knitting WIP projects that are in the living room, i ended up confused.
> 
> View attachment 388137
> 
> ...


Those little rabbits are ever so sweet! I'm dreadful for half finished craft projects, I love starting them but am no good at finishing them!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Willow_Warren said:


> I thought I'd try and sort out my knitting WIP projects that are in the living room, i ended up confused.
> 
> View attachment 388137
> 
> ...


You'll have to improvise and hope for the best :Hilarious


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I still don't have any photo worthy areas of the house that I've organised but I am on my third load of toys and kids clothes to go to the charity shop and resisted buying more wool while on my way back from said charity shops so feeling pleased with myself!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Bother you lot! I'm not naturally a tidy person, but you've got me wanting to clear up and organise things now!

Sadly a major effort will have to wait until the bedroom ceiling is fixed (warer leak in the loft just before Christmas) so I'm still sleeping downstairs with the bedroom closed off right now, but I'm going to have to keep tabs on this...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm so irritated today. Mr HB was supposed to be going out for a few hours to visit a mate in hospital and I was so looking forward to another hour of decluttering - he ended up staying home so I've had to postpone it grrrrr


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I tried organising the other day with my new drawer organisers! Turned my back just to make a cuppa only to find my husband happily using the new organisers in HIS drawers :Banghead he thought they were great 

So I get your frustrations @huckybuck


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Right, tonight it is the turn of the study. I am on a roll with this and I don't want it to stop. Before and after pictures to follow later!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Some people collect washing up brushes and others seem to collect empty ring binders


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I emptied out a suitcase today from our move end Sept, begining Oct :Hilarious

Wait that should go in the productive things I did today thread.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Summercat said:


> I emptied out a suitcase today from our move end Sept, begining Oct :Hilarious
> 
> Wait that should go in the productive things I did today thread.


Well, it's almost the same season  Hope you found some good things in there SC.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've found that going back again to the same spot to declutter after a few days, having done it once already means I pare it down even more lol!! 

Now have pretty much finished 3 hall cupboards, airing cupboard, spare wardrobes and 2 bookcases - hurrah!! 
Just need a few organisers for things like hoover bits, keys, golf stuff so off to look on amazon. 

Major job coming up - utility and kitchen cupboards and pantry. Will probably set a timer and do 10 mins a time as it feels like quite a big job.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

@huckybuck and when you are finished you are coming round to my house to do the same? :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Tawny75 said:


> Right, tonight it is the turn of the study. I am on a roll with this and I don't want it to stop. Before and after pictures to follow later!


I failed miserably, I got caught up watching all the stuff going on in Parliament.... I will tackle it this weekend.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Don’t want to get all political but it does sound like parliament need some organisation (or heads banging together)

P.s. I really shouldn’t talk about stuff I don’t understand


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Willow_Warren said:


> Don't want to get all political but it does sound like parliament need some organisation (or heads banging together)
> 
> P.s. I really shouldn't talk about stuff I don't understand


Don't get me started - I could rant for England lol. Safe to say it's highly unlikely any deal will ever get through parliament as a lot of politicians will always vote politically in these situations so I see the whole deal/voting thing as utterly pointless. Waste of time and energy.

So back to de cluttering lol!!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi guys. I'm looking for your collective input.

I have a collection of alcohol markers that I have just won a bid on ebay for loads more of them and I need to organise them.

They sell trays for them, but they are over £15 for a set that holds 72 markers and I'd need 3.

So then I looked online for DIY solutions, and found this:



Whilst I don't really like the cardboard shelf look, it seems to do the trick, but all the boxes I seem to find that will do the job are too deep.

This is what this person used



So I've looked at the range, but what looks like their equivalent are 24cm deep. The pens are 15.5cm long. The need storing horizontally because they are double ended.

Does anyone know where I can get a box to suit?

Thanks


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I've also ordered this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/SONGMICS-F...ND0895CS71Z&psc=1&refRID=69VVPQAFQND0895CS71Z

It's for bedding in my bedroom, shorter than the black on in my lounge, but didn't realise they made ones that half the lid flips up. Brilliant


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

@MilleD I don't have as many alcohol markers as you (and only the cheaper spectrum noir ones) and after trying some diy solutions I gave up and my mother bought me the trays (on a half price offer) and bag for my birthday. So in conclusion I failed in the diy part, I did want my storage to be portable









Good luck

I hope this isn't seen as promotion, so remove if needs be, but this the craft room tour of a blog a kind of follow, her organisation of craft stuff is amazing (including many pens and pencils!)!





Hannah


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MilleD said:


> Hi guys. I'm looking for your collective input.
> 
> I have a collection of alcohol markers that I have just won a bid on ebay for loads more of them and I need to organise them.
> 
> ...


Random thought, but I rescued these office CD storage blocks from work (they were going to be skipped)










I was going to makeover and sell them, just haven't got round to it yet. They're 26cm tall, 28cm wide, 15.5cm deep. I was thinking you could cut some thin plywood CD size inserts to put in every 2 or 3 rows? The markers would probably stick out a bit, but that may be a good thing, easier to grab  There are five of them in total, and they can be wall mounted.

Just a thought! Or if anyone else has a use for them, feel free to shout!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jesthar said:


> Random thought, but I rescued these office CD storage blocks from work (they were going to be skipped)
> 
> View attachment 388596
> 
> ...


Ooh, that's a great idea. And you're right, I was thinking about the pens sticking out making it easier actually


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Willow_Warren said:


> @MilleD I don't have as many alcohol markers as you (and only the cheaper spectrum noir ones) and after trying some diy solutions I gave up and my mother bought me the trays (on a half price offer) and bag for my birthday. So in conclusion I failed in the diy part, I did want my storage to be portable
> View attachment 388594
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Spectrum Noirs - mine are also Spectrum Noir, but the Illustrator range. I've already got some of the mixed sets they do, but someone was selling a job lot of 190 on eBay and I couldn't help myself.

I hadn't quite considered how many 190 was though 

I have a look at your link, thanks. I feel craft room envy coming on though...


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MilleD said:


> Ooh, that's a great idea. And you're right, I was thinking about the pens sticking out making it easier actually


Just updated the info a bit on the original post, forgot to say they could be wall mounted. If you want some or all of them, you're welcome


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jesthar said:


> Just updated the info a bit on the original post, forgot to say they could be wall mounted. If you want some or all of them, you're welcome


I could definitely make use of a couple of them - I take it you are nowhere near me? Any idea how much they would cost to post?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MilleD said:


> I could definitely make use of a couple of them - I take it you are nowhere near me? Any idea how much they would cost to post?


Berkshire. I'd have to check postage, but they'd be Medium Parcel with the Royal Mail, which may be large enough to get all five in if I Tetris them efficiently


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jesthar said:


> Berkshire. I'd have to check postage, but they'd be Medium Parcel with the Royal Mail, which may be large enough to get all five in if I Tetris them efficiently


Ah, I like a good game of Tetris  Ok, let me know what the postage would be. I look forward to 'personalising' them  I'm sure I could use the others for other things if I can wall mount them. A-ha! I knew that electric screwdriver/drill thingy I bought would come in useful :Happy


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MilleD said:


> Ah, I like a good game of Tetris  Ok, let me know what the postage would be. I look forward to 'personalising' them  I'm sure I could use the others for other things if I can wall mount them. A-ha! I knew that electric screwdriver/drill thingy I bought would come in useful :Happy


And I'll look forwards to getting a good chunk of cupboard space back!  They're pretty sturdy, so I'm sure you could paint or wallpaper or decoupage them, whatever you fancy  I'll look forward to seeing the results!

Just need to find a box big enough now...  That might take a few days, sorry!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jesthar said:


> And I'll look forwards to getting a good chunk of cupboard space back!  They're pretty sturdy, so I'm sure you could paint or wallpaper or decoupage them, whatever you fancy  I'll look forward to seeing the results!
> 
> Just need to find a box big enough now...  That might take a few days, sorry!


No rush! Glad to help you make room


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Started watching Marie Kondo last night - it’s got the feeling of my cat from hell and extreme couponing lol. 

LOVE IT!!!! 

Top tip to take everything out of cupboard/wardrobe or shelves and then put back (rather than trying to sort where it is). I have tidied my wardrobe so many times (and I’m never happy with it) but never done the take out put back before - so have a guess what my plan is this evening rofl!!!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

I just read the article on the BBC about her! I'm now considering having her on while tidying the kitchen... Whenever that day will be! 

I already keep tidy inboxes :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Taking everything out (or at least almost) is the only way I can tidy! I need to do this which my shed! Having said that I’m not a tidy person. 

Hannah


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Started watching Marie Kondo last night - it's got the feeling of my cat from hell and extreme couponing lol.
> 
> LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> Top tip to take everything out of cupboard/wardrobe or shelves and then put back (rather than trying to sort where it is). I have tidied my wardrobe so many times (and I'm never happy with it) but never done the take out put back before - so have a guess what my plan is this evening rofl!!!


I have done the changing round of the hangers thing, if at the end of the year clothes are still facing the wrong way then I don't need them.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Started watching Marie Kondo last night - it's got the feeling of my cat from hell and extreme couponing lol.
> 
> LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> Top tip to take everything out of cupboard/wardrobe or shelves and then put back (rather than trying to sort where it is). I have tidied my wardrobe so many times (and I'm never happy with it) but never done the take out put back before - so have a guess what my plan is this evening rofl!!!


Sadly, she and I are never going to get on...


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Jesthar said:


> Sadly, she and I are never going to get on...


I saw this discussed on Facebook. Apparently she doesn't actually want everyone to get rid of all their books. It's all about what sparks joy for you. So if you went through your books and found that 100 of them spark joy for you then you keep them.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jesthar said:


> Sadly, she and I are never going to get on...


She's got the whole world up in arms about this one https://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/article/52f3432b-ac48-4c0b-bc5a-708788e70e95

Well, at least a couple of social media users


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> I saw this discussed on Facebook. Apparently she doesn't actually want everyone to get rid of all their books. It's all about what sparks joy for you. So if you went through your books and found that 100 of them spark joy for you then you keep them.


Doesn't mean I'm not going to make jokes about it, though! 

Minor success last night, cleared some of the junk off the kitchen worktops. Downside is the clutter is usually what prevents Lorelei from playing up there, already found a pen in the compost box she must have knocked off there!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Tawny75 said:


> I have done the changing round of the hangers thing, if at the end of the year clothes are still facing the wrong way then I don't need them.


Except for me I will hope one day to loose 4 stone any get into them... I'm kidding myself of course!

Largely because I'm typing this tucking into a bag of revels

H


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks for the emptying out tip @huckybuck, will do that with the big closet this weekend


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ha! As IF I'm getting rid of my original set of Malory Towers, nor my Anne of Green Gables...that's 12 books just for those two series


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Well step 1 of getting the spare room reorganised has unexpectedly got underway tonight. The double bed is going to someone we know setting up a new home from scratch so once that's out the way I need to jump up to Ikea and buy a new single bed before our next guest comes on Wednesday! Frustratingly we would have our foldaway bed if OH had let me buy it in the sale just a week or two ago but he insisted on waiting til we definitely need it


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok so haven't got round to the wardrobe but dead chuffed with my pantry - I had stuff in there 3 years past it's sell by date lol!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Very good @huckybuck

3 years out of date :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Ok so haven't got round to the wardrobe but dead chuffed with my pantry - I had stuff in there 3 years past it's sell by date lol!!
> 
> View attachment 388755


I LOVE your pantry! Well done on getting it organised, my kitchen is on the list to do but it's a huge job so will probably be ages before I get round to it.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> I LOVE your pantry! Well done on getting it organised, my kitchen is on the list to do but it's a huge job so will probably be ages before I get round to it.


Same here PTB so decided to tackle a cupboard at a time - 10 mins a night in just one part of it. Feels less of a big deal that way.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Same here PTB so decided to tackle a cupboard at a time - 10 mins a night in just one part of it. Feels less of a big deal that way.


Yes, it's definitely going to have to be a cupboard at a time job. I don't think there's any other way you could do a kitchen, unless I guess if it's very very small.

Thankfully we only have one food cupboard and all the others are fairly well organised so will mostly be a case of pulling out and cleaning, double checking if there's anything we don't need any more. The Tupperware cupboard has got a bit of a mess as well because I keep buying more and more of the stuff!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Willow_Warren said:


> Except for me I will hope one day to loose 4 stone any get into them... I'm kidding myself of course!
> 
> Largely because I'm typing this tucking into a bag of revels
> 
> H


Watch out for the coffee ones :Yuck


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Ok, I've decided that I need to not come on this thread anymore, not because I don't want to be organised, I really do, but that I'm beginning to think I need a new kitchen.

Now THAT could get expensive....


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok it's official I am trying to kill my family off!

I just decided to sort out the medicine box, some tablets were 2013 :Jawdrop

:Sorry

Before










After









Out of date









:Bag


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ha! As IF I'm getting rid of my original set of Malory Towers, nor my Anne of Green Gables...that's 12 books just for those two series


Guess what! When I go to Canada this summer I am going to visit Green Gables and Prince Edward Island!!!! I am so, so, so excited  By the way, I also love Malory Towers, St Clares, The Chalet School and the Trebizon books. An ex of mine whom I was in a toxic relationship with convinced me to get rid of all of my books, it is the single biggest regret of my life.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

ewelsh said:


> Ok it's official I am trying to kill my family off!
> 
> I just decided to sort out the medicine box, some tablets were 2013 :Jawdrop
> 
> ...


How on earth can plasters be out of date?!? 

You might want to do a bit of research, some of them (if not much out of date) might still be fine. Before 'use by' dates on medicine became enforced, we regularly used to ship many kinds of 'out of date' medicines off to Africa and such - paracetamol tablets, for example, don't exactly go from 'effective' in 'ineffective' overnight  'Discard dates' are different, though - no medicine which has one should be used after the discard date.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

No plasters were out of date, they were just empty packets.

I have kept 2018 painkillers but 2013 is going a tad too far.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Just went on to Pinterest and this popped up in the adverts.

https://www.diy.com/departments/kitchen/kitchen-storage-accessories/DIY824254.cat

They know what I'm planning to do over the weekend  Well.... Maybe not, I'm not going to B and Q!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I found this in offer today, I'm tempted to buy , justifying to myself that it will help me be more tidy / organised, but I think I might be kidding myself and actually I'd be buying a new toy that I don't need and would have to find drawer/cupboard space for which is already at a premium

https://m.createandcraft.com/gb/pp/brother-pt-craft-labeller-401185?query=fh_view_size=24&fh_maxdisplaynrvalues_brand_cc=-1&fh_location=%2f%2fcreateandcraft%2fen_GB%[email protected];%7bcreateandcraft_8277%7d%[email protected];%7bcreateandcraft_8277_12689%7d&fh_sort=-hasimage_cc

Also it only comes with 4m if gold on white ribbon so I'd need to buy a more practical tape thus more £££

H


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Step 2 of reorganising the spare room is underway today. OH's stepson has been round to collect the old bed (plus some other bits and pieces which has cleared space ); the foldaway bed I ordered for delivery next week is supposedly arriving today; and the new single I bought yesterday is all ready for construction when OH is back to help lift the box upstairs (I could do it myself but I can't be bothered )

It might actually be all ready in time for my mum staying on Wednesday.

Sadly it all happened so quickly I've not got any before photos but will definitely post after photos when it's all done.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Quite a productive day whilst Mr HB golfing!!!

Done half of the kitchen, half of my wardrobe lol!! Some things might need revisiting and new boxes for the wardrobe definitely - just can't find nice ones atm.

I need a new shoe rack and have ordered mini shelves for the kitchen. But happy with progress.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Not sure whether I should have folded my golf tops (polo shirts) or not - or how best to fold PJs - I have rather a lot of these eek!! Still summer ones to sort out.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

No pics as room not quite finished but a Swedish friend came round last night. We mentioned how we wanted to switch the living room and dining rooms about. He organized the taking apart of the couch to fit it through the door and helped arrange furniture.
I told him, he should have his own home improvement show. Granted it would be like the Gordon Ramsay of home improvement


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

My fabric organisation got a little out of hand... this is not an in situ photo, but I've moved everything to the living room from my study / dining table for a good sort, including WIP projects and print test pieces.










Wish me luck!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Great stuff @huckybuck very very tidy! Why is that little cat right at the back of your cupboard

Yep I zoomed in :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Great stuff @huckybuck very very tidy! Why is that little cat right at the back of your cupboard
> 
> Yep I zoomed in :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Yes @huckybuck I wondered about the cat too :Hilarious


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Not finished but progress made!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Great stuff @huckybuck very very tidy! Why is that little cat right at the back of your cupboard
> 
> Yep I zoomed in :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious





ebonycat said:


> Yes @huckybuck I wondered about the cat too :Hilarious


Ok so it's a pepper pot!! I have been looking for a complimentary salt for ages. Looking for another tabby.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

I decided to sort out a cupboard, so I picked the smallest one we have 

This is what it looked like beforehand










As you can see there's not any order to anything. Decided that the top shelf ahoush still be first aid etc, middle for herbs and spices and the bottom shelf for the other condiments. I was pleasantly surprised to find some IKEA gravy in there, but then was equally disappointed when I turned it over...










I put everything back in the bottom shelf in height order, and everything in the middle shelf is around the edges until we go to IKEA so I can get a storage tub. But lets be honest, that won't be all I buy from there! 

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products...t-lid-organiser-stainless-steel-art-70154800/

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products...roll-holder-w-suction-cup-white-art-30437793/

And have to have a meatball tea!










For those of you who are zoomers (@ewelsh :Hilarious) will probably notice the giant tub of Oxo cubes. I can hand on heart say I don't have the foggiest idea where it came from!  We had a friend of my OH move in with us for a few months last year, I'm sure he brought it but he won't admit it!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Ok so it's a pepper pot!! I have been looking for a complimentary salt for ages. Looking for another tabby.
> 
> View attachment 389200


:Hilarious:Hilarious Cute, I'll keep a look out for you too. X

Oxo cubes are ok, aren't they :Happy very tidy @lea247 but to be honest, your cupboard look pretty tidy before hand,


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious Cute, I'll keep a look out for you too. X
> 
> Oxo cubes are ok, aren't they :Happy very tidy @lea247 but to be honest, your cupboard look pretty tidy before hand,


Why thank you :Shy


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Right, does anyone have any ideas of where to find airtight clip lock style containers where the bases of the same size can nest inside each other when not in use? I have quite a few old small Lock-and-Lock containers for portioning batch cooked meals, but they take up loads of space when not in use as you can't fit them one inside another...

Obviously I'm not going to chuck the ones I have, but I can switch to using them for other things rather than having them sitting around taking up space waiting fo the next batch of food to be cooked...


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@LJC675 will know for sure! She probably has a stash just in case :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> @LJC675 will know for sure! She probably has a stash just in case :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Indeed I do, I've been eyeing these up for a while, but actually don't need any more, they're almost 'container porn'

https://www.josephjoseph.com/en-gb/nest-storage

These are actual lock ones, bit more expensive:

https://www.josephjoseph.com/en-gb/nest-lock-leakproof-container-multi-set


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

AW blimey I'm way behind on everything going on with PF, haven't been on for a while and just popping in as I got a notification, rats, got to get on with some other stuff, no catching up tonight.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

LJC675 said:


> AW blimey I'm way behind on everything going on with PF, haven't been on for a while and just popping in as I got a notification, rats, got to get on with some other stuff, no catching up tonight.


Don't be gone too long please, I am missing my fix of K&S  Hope all is well xx


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Forester said:


> OMG . Would you like a " holiday" in the glorious Forest of Dean?
> 
> I'm relatively organised by nature but it's hopeless when OH believes that any cupboard/ drawer which isn't packed to bursting is a wasted space It doesn't help when Dylan is of the same disposition. He will settle down in any space that he can fit his body into.
> 
> Maybe I should find a convenient place to store OH


Oh lucky you. I love the Forest. I used to go to Lydney and Coleford quite a bit ☺☺☺


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

I've got cupboards that are maxed out. I'm sure I could find more space in the cupboard if I could organise it better.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Forester said:


> Maybe I should find a convenient place to store OH


I believe the product you are looking for is called a 'shed'


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

MissMiloKitty said:


> Oh lucky you. I love the Forest. I used to go to Lydney and Coleford quite a bit ☺☺☺


It is beautiful , just about 200 years behind the rest of the country. Coleford has lost some of its character in recent years but the woods remain a tranquil paradise once you get more than 200 yards from the roads.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Not sure if mentioned already, I've not been reading the thread much recently, but IKEA have an outlet store on Amazon and they do free delivery over £20 or free Prime delivery. Save you going into store 

Has anyone else watched Marie Kondo on Netflix? I've been watching a couple of episodes and between it and this thread, I'm inspired! I'm starting our bedroom this weekend, and clearing out everything, and putting in an order for drawer organisers. Also going to get storage boxes from B&M. To say I'm excited is an understatement


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

LJC675 said:


> Indeed I do, I've been eyeing these up for a while, but actually don't need any more, they're almost 'container porn'
> 
> https://www.josephjoseph.com/en-gb/nest-storage
> 
> ...


Wowzers, they do cost a bit! Might be worth it, though - I want some larger ones to store my crochet cat toys in when they are made, as airtight will help the catnip stay fresh a lot longer


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2019)

Jesthar said:


> Wowzers, they do cost a bit! Might be worth it, though - I want some larger ones to store my crochet cat toys in when they are made, as airtight will help the catnip stay fresh a lot longer


Word to the wise... those in the first link are not in my experience any good at all. The lids are impossible to put on - one corner always refuses to seal. That applies to the larger boxes in the group. I haven't got any in the second link so I don't know what these are like. The taller J&J containers (below) I have had no problems with. I use them for dog biscuits, but they are not huge.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Joseph-Nes...&sr=8-18&keywords=joseph+joseph+container+set


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

shingigz said:


> Word to the wise... those in the first link are not in my experience any good at all. The lids are impossible to put on - one corner always refuses to seal. That applies to the larger boxes in the group. I haven't got any in the second link so I don't know what these are like. The taller J&J containers (below) I have had no problems with. I use them for dog biscuits, but they are not huge.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Joseph-Nes...&sr=8-18&keywords=joseph+joseph+container+set


Yeah, I would be wanting the locking ones anyway, the more airtight the better where catnip is concerned


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Rufus15 said:


> Not sure if mentioned already, I've not been reading the thread much recently, but IKEA have an outlet store on Amazon and they do free delivery over £20 or free Prime delivery. Save you going into store
> 
> Has anyone else watched Marie Kondo on Netflix? I've been watching a couple of episodes and between it and this thread, I'm inspired! I'm starting our bedroom this weekend, and clearing out everything, and putting in an order for drawer organisers. Also going to get storage boxes from B&M. To say I'm excited is an understatement


LOVE Marie Kondo (though I have a slight feeling she could be a smiling assassin behind your back lol) 
I binge watched last weekend and have since cleared out my wardrobe, drawers, kitchen cupboards and books lol!! 
I need a few storage boxes etc to tidy things up but the feeling of being tidy and de cluttered is FABULOUS!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

All this organising has done me a huge favour.... I think.

After showing all the thread, Husband is finally finishing off my pantry, but you’d swear he was building a house judging the amount of tools he had all over the kitchen floor  Yesterday he did the skirting boards and plasterbaorded up the holes in the walls (only taken 4 years to do  ) all I have to do next month is paint it :Bored I knew there would be a catch! :Smuggrin I will post pics when complete.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooh exciting @ewelsh (I've been waiting for some quadrant on the stairs for 5 years in May. In fairness I waited 14 years in our old house for new doors...then we sold up a couple of years later).

I read yesterday that charity shops have been doing brilliantly as a result of Marie Kondo, so good all around.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> LOVE Marie Kondo (though I have a slight feeling she could be a smiling assassin behind your back lol)
> I binge watched last weekend and have since cleared out my wardrobe, drawers, kitchen cupboards and books lol!!
> I need a few storage boxes etc to tidy things up but the feeling of being tidy and de cluttered is FABULOUS!!!


I honestly don't think I've ever been more excited in my life to get started :Hilarious I've watched up to the Akiyamas and had to take a break, it's extremely educational but also overwhelming. One thing I can never do is go down to 10 books, that's just sacrilege to my bookworm self


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @Rufus15 I'm excited for you. Even I get excited de-cluttering and I don't keep much stuff. Mind you, I would have thought we didn't have many things but before we moved, we did a lot of tip and charity shop runs and still moved with 139 boxes - and that didn't include clothes. I do have way too many clothes though, I wear barely any of them but I do love a lot of them (me and my addiction to crazy prints!), so I keep them. I am fairly sure I should get rid of the clothes that will never fit me again though, I have way too many of them. Maybe that's my task for my week off in March. Crash diet first perhaps 

I look forward to lots of de-cluttering photos along the way  Good luck, don't forget the JOY!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Rufus15 I'm excited for you. Even I get excited de-cluttering and I don't keep much stuff. Mind you, I would have thought we didn't have many things but before we moved, we did a lot of tip and charity shop runs and still moved with 139 boxes - and that didn't include clothes. I do have way too many clothes though, I wear barely any of them but I do love a lot of them (me and my addiction to crazy prints!), so I keep them. I am fairly sure I should get rid of the clothes that will never fit me again though, I have way too many of them. Maybe that's my task for my week off in March. Crash diet first perhaps
> 
> I look forward to lots of de-cluttering photos along the way  Good luck, don't forget the JOY!


I'm not sure which I'm shocked by most, the fact that you counted the boxes or the fact that there were 139!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I didn't count them, per se, they were numbered and in my "Moving House" notebook - with a brief contents list of each. That's all. There'd be more now!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I didn't count them, per se, they were numbered and in my "Moving House" notebook - with a brief contents list of each. That's all. There'd be more now!


Boy that's organised! Sure you don't run a removal company? :Hilarious


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

My mum was here today so she helped me sort out my clothes - most my clothes don't fit me as I had a 'growth spurt' a couple of years ago! So I managed to get rid of loads of stuff, my drawers have gone from packed full to half empty.

Sadly I didn't get any before pictures to do a before and after but here's a picture of everything I got rid of


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> My mum was here today so she helped me sort out my clothes - most my clothes don't fit me as I had a 'growth spurt' a couple of years ago! So I managed to get rid of loads of stuff, my drawers have gone from packed full to half empty.
> 
> Sadly I didn't get any before pictures to do a before and after but here's a picture of everything I got rid of
> 
> View attachment 389907


That's brilliant!!!

It's heart warming to read that even more good is coming from Marie Kondo in that the charity shops are doing well.

I'm on the last leg now - finished the kitchen today!! Years ago I would never have thought I would enjoy tidying and de cluttering so much I'd even do some on my birthday rofl!! But it's a def buzz once you get started.

4 more bin liners for rescue then its onto utility and dining. Dreading the very last part which is cat clothes whoops!!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

I love it, I've noticed a definite correlation between my mental health and how tidy/organised my home is. If my house is in disarray (which it is at the moment) my mind gets cluttered and busy with all the jobs I need to get on top of. Even if I write it in a list it still stays in my head until it's done.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

OK, crafty people - how do you organise your supplies? I have half a ton of wool and several bags of fabric in need of organisation...


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Jesthar said:


> OK, crafty people - how do you organise your supplies? I have half a ton of wool and several bags of fabric in need of organisation...


Yarn I put in vaccuum bags and store by colour in an ottoman, fabric I try to keep in ziplock bags in a storage box.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Rufus15 watching Marie Kondo and done my jumper drawer


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

This ones next I can't open it any further it's stuck 
Might just go and have a coffee first


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I don’t do a great deal of organising. I do however wear tights everyday, so when I roll them up to put them away I pop a pair of pants inside. 

I’m going to tackle my various drawers full of random stuff this weekend, goodness knows what I will find.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I went to the shops to get my boxes, got home and collapsed. I don't think I'll be doing my room this weekend


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Found this in my drawer of random crap!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Rufus15 said:


> I went to the shops to get my boxes, got home and collapsed. I don't think I'll be doing my room this weekend


I'm hoping a figurative collapse due to excessive tiredness as opposed to a literal :/


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm hoping a figurative collapse due to excessive tiredness as opposed to a literal :/


@Rufus15 I hope @Mrs Funkin is right and you're ok? If it's any consolation I ended up having an over 2 hour long nap today when all I'd done is have brunch and a shower! Think it's the time of year for everyone to feel wiped out.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Ok folks, I need help with Tupperware. Or namely, Tupperware lids! They're just a nightmare, I considered putting them in a box then I saw this thing but not sure if it's worth the money instead of a normal box - mDesign Food Storage Lid Organizer for Kitchen Cabinet, Pantry - Clear https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01CMLG4NG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_rGitCbW2ADBBW

How does everyone else store their tupperware?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hmm, mine are mostly Lock n Lock, so the lids don't store like that. I am a big fan of the Curver boxes though, they are pretty decent for errant things (and the small size are only £1.50 in Wilkos, I bought more last week for Oscar's bowls and toys in the utility)


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I use pyrex glass tubs, I store the lids beside them butted up against the drawer, i will take a photo later if I remember.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Much better


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmm, mine are mostly Lock n Lock, so the lids don't store like that. I am a big fan of the Curver boxes though, they are pretty decent for errant things (and the small size are only £1.50 in Wilkos, I bought more last week for Oscar's bowls and toys in the utility)





Vanessa131 said:


> I use pyrex glass tubs, I store the lids beside them butted up against the drawer, i will take a photo later if I remember.


Thanks. I have a range of different systems on the go but they all serve different purposes so I'm not sure we could switch to just one type. Will keep my eyes peeled though.

I do like the butting the lids against the drawer - I do this with the tupperware at work (I'm forever reorganising it because no one else seems remotely capable of keeping it organised so it's always a mess) sadly we have a cupboard so it's not quite that simple - but worth considering. It's mainly the smaller lids that get into a riot.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

The dreadful drawer is done. I've chucked out loads, found three cat wands  and utilised old shoe boxes in true Kondo fashion


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Citruspips said:


> The dreadful drawer is done. I've chucked out loads, found three cat wands  and utilised old shoe boxes in true Kondo fashion
> View attachment 390280


That is a very impressive turnaround, Marie Kondo would be proud!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm hoping a figurative collapse due to excessive tiredness as opposed to a literal :/





Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> @Rufus15 I hope @Mrs Funkin is right and you're ok? If it's any consolation I ended up having an over 2 hour long nap today when all I'd done is have brunch and a shower! Think it's the time of year for everyone to feel wiped out.


Thanks both, sadly it was somewhat physical. I still suffer from hip pains, so I popped myself into bed for the afternoon. Feeling much better now so I'll get stuck in tomorrow


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

It's taken me an hour to clear out and reorganise two small shelves. I fear this job is far bigger than I originally thought...


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

shingigz said:


> Word to the wise... those in the first link are not in my experience any good at all. The lids are impossible to put on - one corner always refuses to seal. That applies to the larger boxes in the group. I haven't got any in the second link so I don't know what these are like. The taller J&J containers (below) I have had no problems with. I use them for dog biscuits, but they are not huge.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Joseph-Nes...&sr=8-18&keywords=joseph+joseph+container+set


Oooh thanks for that, useful to know.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello my tidy friends.

My house is an utter, utter tip. It’s just too hot to tidy. I have piles and piles of clean washing ready to be put away...but no magic fairy has obliged.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

You magic fairy has gone awol as well has it? There must be something in the air!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Jaf said:


> Hello my tidy friends.
> 
> My house is an utter, utter tip. It's just too hot to tidy. I have piles and piles of clean washing ready to be put away...but no magic fairy has obliged.


My house is in a state of flux...

My bedroom is a tip, but mainly with blankets and sleeping bags and throws I'll need for camping in a couple of weeks. I still haven't finished moving things around from when the ceiling was repaired after the water leak, and there's an old mattress in there that need disposing of too...

My bathroom is pretty good, mainly because I've just had a new one fitted! 

My craft shed has stuff all over the place thanks to the bedroom ceiling being fixed and the bathroom being done, plus a a couple of IKEA wardrobes needing assembling for craft room storage purposes. Oh, and about half a ton of wool waiting to go in those cupboards! Hopefully I'll be getting those assembled with help from a friend this weekend 

My downstairs is semi-tidy, which is a bit of a miracle! I need more miracles to happen, though, as my Mum arrives a week on Thursday to look after the cats whilst I'm away for a week...  :Nailbiting


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jaf said:


> Hello my tidy friends.
> 
> My house is an utter, utter tip. It's just too hot to tidy. I have piles and piles of clean washing ready to be put away...but no magic fairy has obliged.


Shall we have a competition as to who has the tallest most teetering pile in the clean laundry basket?


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I've taken a piccy. I'll put it on small so as to not frighten people. I estimate that the pile is as tall as me (5'4").

Oh dear.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Jaf said:


> I've taken a piccy. I'll put it on small so as to not frighten people. I estimate that the pile is as tall as me (5'4").


Well, we can count me out the contest - I don't think I even possess that many clothes!  (the joys of living alone...  )


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh I live alone too...but never, ever throw good clothes away. When stained they get used for diy work. 

I shall try to tidy away half a foot a day!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Jaf said:


> Oh I live alone too...but never, ever throw good clothes away. When stained they get used for diy work.
> 
> I shall try to tidy away half a foot a day!


Yeah, I've got a load of stuff that's used for scruff. And a load of stuff I never wear and should probably donate, come to think of it! So I probably could compete after all, if I add in all the not-regularly-worn items


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I know this is a very old thread, but I am resurrecting it for two very good reasons.

1) Did we all keep up with our organsiational aspirations? I have to a certain extent, I am definitely not keeping stuff that does not make me happy, and trying to tidy a bit at a time so it does not build up.

2) I am having a whole new kitchen, the first I have ever had that will be completely to my specifications so my OCD organisational cup will be full to overflowing and I wanted to remind myself what others have done. I am searching for a prettier solutions to my spices et, I use a lot in cooking and quite fancy a spice rack on the wall with clear jars and hand written labels...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Tawny75 - I am envious of your new kitchen, the first to your own specifications! What a treat!  I am still waiting for mine (OH has agreed to next year, after the new bathroom).

Like you I use a lot of spices in cooking. I wanted a simple neat, wooden spice rack for the kitchen wall. I have at least 70 spices and herbs, and I couldn't find a spice rack that was large enough so I bought two racks similar to these and fitted them side by side on the wall, so they look like one large rack. It looks good. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Solid-Pine-Spice-Holds-Tiers/dp/B004XQX8NS/ref=sr_1_28?crid=395ZXGDQCJ7MW&keywords=wood+spice+racks+wall+mounted&qid=1568373698&sprefix=wood+spice+rack,aps,135&sr=8-28

My rack fits Tesco's own herb and spice jars, and also Schwartz and other makes. It looks as though this one ^^ from Amazon will too.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

chillminx said:


> @Tawny75 - I am envious of your new kitchen, the first to your own specifications! What a treat!  I am still waiting for mine (OH has agreed to next year, after the new bathroom).
> 
> Like you I use a lot of spices in cooking. I wanted a simple neat, wooden spice rack for the kitchen wall. I have at least 70 spices and herbs, and I couldn't find a spice rack that was large enough so I bought two racks similar to these and fitted them side by side on the wall, so they look like one large rack. It looks good.
> 
> ...


Thank you @chillminx I have pinned that on one of my many boards on pinterest.

I am very excited about the kitchen, our one is being ripped out on 19th October so Mr T and I can paint the hideous green walls we inherited when we moved in and then the new one goes in from the Monday. I am having a new cooker too and I did not choose an induction hob so it would be safer for the cats at all! I have taught them to not jump on the sides as much as possible, but at least with the induction hob, after a few seconds the top will be cool where as at the moment I put a pan of cold water on after someone on here advised me to do so.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Uh-oh... 

My mother came to stay for a week in August to look after the cats whilst I was away, so I had a blitz then, but I've slipped a bit since.

Downstairs is not _too_ bad, there's still a lot less paperwork kicking around, and the kitches worktops aren't as cluttered as they used to be - AND I've actually returned one of my two fruit bowls to actually being used for fruit, not clutter! It's been piling up a bit in the last few weeks, though - I should really deal with it before I procrastinate so much I REALLY don't want to, as opposed to it just being a mild annoyance.

My bedroom is both an improvement (I moved a small storage shelf to the shed so there's more space) and a floodrobe disaster zone! Again, doesn't take too much effort to fix when I'm in the mood, it's just the getting started.

The bathroom is still pretty good! There's a bit of litter than needs hoovering up from clearing the trays (yeah, i don't hoover enough in general...), and the sink could do with a quick plughole clean, but otherwise it's not bad. I've bought a squeegee for the shower screen, and a quick scrape over after a shower is keeping that in very good order. Only real snag has been the toilet deciding to only fill very slowly on occasion, so the builder is going to replace the flush mechanism

The shed has progressed, but still needs some work. All the bathroom refurbishment related stuff has gone, of course, and a friend of mine helped me get the two big IKEA cupboards built. I've also managed to sort three of the massive bales of wool I bought earlier this year into one of them, which is about 3/5ths of the overall volume, so we're getting there - just slower than I'd like! However, I do need to get moving on the rest of the clutter in there, as I intend to order a small sandblastng unit to go in there so I can do engraved glassware at home, and I'll need the clear space to put it in. So I need to sort out the other boxes and bags of stuff that are lying around, work out where I'm storing my stall equipment etc.

One thing that will probably help that is I'm getting the massive cupboard at the top of my stairs refurbished this month. The ugly brown sliding doors are being replaced with mirror doors, so the whole area will be a lot lighter. They'll also be taller than the old doors, as for reasons known only to the house builders the existing doors stop over a foot below the ceiling, whilst the cupboard itself is full height. The final element will be flexible shelving around and over the water cylinder, so a lot more useful storage. I should find more than a few things I can declutter, too! Stll not very good at actually chucking things out, though...

So yeah, could do better. But my underwear drawer is still organised, at least!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I too am having a brand new kitchen  so currently decluttering the old one and promising myself that there will not be a c***p drawer in the new one 
Current bin is built into a cupboard but is so awkward to clean I have gone for a freestanding, motion sensor controlled one - I wonder how long it will take the girls to work that out


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> I too am having a brand new kitchen  so currently decluttering the old one and promising myself that there will not be a c***p drawer in the new one
> Current bin is built into a cupboard but is so awkward to clean I have gone for a freestanding, motion sensor controlled one - I wonder how long it will take the girls to work that out


Ooooh what colour have you gone for? I am having dove grey gloss cupboards with walnut block style worktops (laminate, because wood or granite were way too expensive), a black floor and bright white walls.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have just spent my lunch hour re reading this thread, I really enjoyed it too!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Tawny75 said:


> Ooooh what colour have you gone for? I am having dove grey gloss cupboards with walnut block style worktops (laminate, because wood or granite were way too expensive), a black floor and bright white walls.


Very traditional light oak, shaker style units with a stone style work top (laminate because I actually prefer it ) stone tile type vinyl flooring , cream gloss metro style splash back tiling and white paintwork. I have bought a freestanding, range style cooker (cream coloured) with induction hob and a freestanding American fridge/freezer too. Going for the country kitchen look  Work starts on 30th September 
We need our own thread with before and after pictures


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

oooh @Tawny75 a new kitchen, that's so exciting and on the subject of still being tidy and organised - Yep mine's still all ship shape (sorry to all you lot who have relapsed)


----------



## TabbyMama92 (Sep 12, 2019)

Omg I love this thread. So happy to read that I'm not alone in loving keeping stuff super organised


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Very traditional light oak, shaker style units with a stone style work top (laminate because I actually prefer it ) stone tile type vinyl flooring , cream gloss metro style splash back tiling and white paintwork. I have bought a freestanding, range style cooker (cream coloured) with induction hob and a freestanding American fridge/freezer too. Going for the country kitchen look  Work starts on 30th September
> We need our own thread with before and after pictures


Definitely! 

I am having vinyl floor too, I have laminate at the moment and I think the vinyl will be easier to clean the cat food from. I am not sure how they are going to cope with the kitchen going in, but I am guessing they will scarper because of the banging and stuff.

My tiling is black as I only have it one tile deep around all the worktops and then 6 deep behind the cooker. All my appliances ared freestanding as well, so I am having a new washer dryer delivered tomorrow and the new cooker when the kitchen goes in. I am going from a 50cm wide cooker to a 60cm wide one which just seems huge to me, who knew that 4 inches could make such a difference :Hilarious

Please please post before during and after pictures and I will follow suit


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> oooh @Tawny75 a new kitchen, that's so exciting and on the subject of still being tidy and organised - Yep mine's still all ship shape (sorry to all you lot who have relapsed)


I am at this very moment looking for a 3 section kitchen bin so I can have one section for general, one for recycling and one for the cat food pouches which I recycle through terracycle.

My new kitchen will be ultra organised, you will be so proud...lol


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I am so excited. We are soon going to Kallax the absolute shizznizz out of our home! Will be looking for kitchen inspiration as we'll be putting a new one in on the next 12 months too


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh this is just the best thread ever!!

We def need before and during and after pics of those kitchens! Please!! 

I am happy to report the kon mari/ LJC method is still working well!! The areas I reorganised I have managed to keep on top of (dressing room is still tidy wow) and I continue to work my way around the house doing a quick once over/ 27 fling boogie just in case. 

I am still guilty of not quite getting around to bedroom 5 wardrobe though - which is cats wardrobe!! It’s on my list and I have to get if done by Christmas!!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

This is one of the things I bought while being inspired by this thread. I would not be without it!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Rufus15 said:


> I am so excited. We are soon going to Kallax the absolute shizznizz out of our home! Will be looking for kitchen inspiration as we'll be putting a new one in on the next 12 months too


Okay I have a question that has been niggling......what does Kallax mean?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Tawny75 said:


> Okay I have a question that has been niggling......what does Kallax mean?


Kallax is a series of IKEA units for storage


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Rufus15 said:


> Kallax is a series of IKEA units for storage


Oh I see! I thought it was some fancy decorating system....lol I shall go and have a look, I do love IKEA.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Tawny75 said:


> Oh I see! I thought it was some fancy decorating system....lol I shall go and have a look, I do love IKEA.


I love them, they're set up as varying amounts of 33x33x33cm cubes and you can mix and match. I've purchased what is essentially 57 squares, and I'm not done yet! You can add inserts of drawers or cupboards, space dividers, plastic or fabric boxes, they're a very diverse storage solution


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Tawny75 said:


> Oh I see! I thought it was some fancy decorating system....lol I shall go and have a look, I do love IKEA.


I love IKEA too 

I've got a couple of Kallax units (and my best friend has far more!) - one in the bedroom and one on its side as my TV unit. I did think about getting them as storage in my craft shed, too, but decided to go with their new Platsa modular range instead as it's deeper and a lot more flexible


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Jesthar said:


> I love IKEA too
> 
> I've got a couple of Kallax units (and my best friend has far more!) - one in the bedroom and one on its side as my TV unit. I did think about getting them as storage in my craft shed, too, but decided to go with their new Platsa modular range instead as it's deeper and a lot more flexible


We have what is affectionately known as the 'Man Cupboard' which is where Mr T keeps decorating stuff, screws, nails and all manner of rubbish/very important stuff.... which I would like to completely clear and do a tip run, I am feeling a trip to IKEA coming on....


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Tawny75 - the "Man Cupboard" in my house is known as "the garage" and is full to the rafters of things I am not allowed to touch. It is also, [to my way of thinking], disorganised (perhaps deliberately so, LOL?!) so I can never find anything when I need it !:Banghead . This means I am helpless and have to ask OH to find the item I want!  Very annoying!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

chillminx said:


> @Tawny75 - the "Man Cupboard" in my house is known as "the garage" and is full to the rafters of things I am not allowed to touch. It is also, [to my way of thinking], disorganised (perhaps deliberately so, LOL?!) so I can never find anything when I need it !:Banghead . This means I am helpless and have to ask OH to find the item I want!  Very annoying!


See mine is like that too, I am sure it is a conspiracy to keep me out. No man ever needs that many screws or old bedding sets as dust sheets surely!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Tawny75 said:


> We have what is affectionately known as the 'Man Cupboard' which is where Mr T keeps decorating stuff, screws, nails and all manner of rubbish/very important stuff.... which I would like to completely clear and do a tip run, I am feeling a trip to IKEA coming on....


A whole cupboard? Luxury! Most are only allowed a drawer inside the house itself:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Have a man like mine who doesn't do DIY and then they don't need a cupboard or a shed


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

My husband is a tech head so we have wires everywhere. I've reduced him down to one box and if it overspills I threaten to chuck the lot!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Rufus15 said:


> My husband is a tech head so we have wires everywhere. I've reduced him down to one box and if it overspills I threaten to chuck the lot!


Send them to me instead, I have a friend who makes upcycled bowls and baskets from them and other junk materials


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Jesthar said:


> A whole cupboard? Luxury! Most are only allowed a drawer inside the house itself:


This makes me laugh so much. He has a Man Drawer in the kitchen too, that is going!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I know this is old but I love it. My kitchen now has a spice drawer, I just need 2 more jars!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> I know this is old but I love it. My kitchen now has a spice drawer, I just need 2 more jars!
> View attachment 420606


OMG I love this thread!!
The spice draw is amazing!!!!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Tawny75 said:


> I know this is old but I love it. My kitchen now has a spice drawer, I just need 2 more jars!
> View attachment 420606


Ohh your spice draw is fabulous, I'd love a spice draw.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> I know this is old but I love it. My kitchen now has a spice drawer, I just need 2 more jars!
> View attachment 420606


Woohoo, look at that. It's brilliant


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I love this thread too, it also shifts my botty to sort cupboards out


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Now that things are mostly sorted, I can finally show off my Kallax!



















Please ignore the small pile of washing in my room.

These units store sooooooo much, I can get 3 bags of 72x nappies in one box! Some of my cupboards are still empty and its glorious!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

OMGoodness @Rufus15 that is organised. I would have to have labels on the front of each box :Hilarious

Great for children's toys and all those children's books you buy! Very impressive


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Rufus15 said:


> These units store sooooooo much, I can get 3 bags of 72x nappies in one box! Some of my cupboards are still empty and its glorious!


It's amazing the amount of wool you can squish into one of those boxes as well 

I have to ask, what is the pole like thing with what looks like a chain hanging off it to the right of the wicker basket and the Halo box? I'm intrigued!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

ewelsh said:


> OMGoodness @Rufus15 that is organised. I would have to have labels on the front of each box :Hilarious
> 
> Great for children's toys and all those children's books you buy! Very impressive


I have more in the children's bedroom, I'll get a pic once it doesn't look like a hurricane has gone through it :Hilarious

I've actually run out of space for books! They have a 2x2 square that's chock full, and on one square it's two books deep! Plus books dotted about and a pile of new library books weekly. We like books 



Jesthar said:


> It's amazing the amount of wool you can squish into one of those boxes as well
> 
> I have to ask, what is the pole like thing with what looks like a chain hanging off it to the right of the wicker basket and the Halo box? I'm intrigued!


It's a replica of the Kingdom Hearts key


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Marie Kondo has her own shop!

https://konmari.com/


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

lea247 said:


> Marie Kondo has her own shop!
> 
> https://konmari.com/


oooh beside myself with excitement to see the thread again and a shop - wow!!!!

I'm not sure I will buy anything but very interested to see what items she is recommending for stuff....


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> oooh beside myself with excitement to see the thread again and a shop - wow!!!!
> 
> I'm not sure I will buy anything but very interested to see what items she is recommending for stuff....


There is a cat pouch!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> oooh beside myself with excitement to see the thread again and a shop - wow!!!!
> 
> I'm not sure I will buy anything but very interested to see what items she is recommending for stuff....


Holy mother forking shirt balls, she has CONSULTANTS!!!!

IN THIS COUNTRY!!!!

UP NORTH!!!!



@LJC675 Have you thought about becoming one?


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

lea247 said:


> Holy mother forking shirt balls, she has CONSULTANTS!!!!
> 
> IN THIS COUNTRY!!!!
> 
> ...


A Marie Kondo shop, how mad. I wonder how effective consultations are. I think most people would need someone to come round every week just to keep prompting them to tidy up and throw out those 'joyless things


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I need to re-organise Oscar's cupboards again to make room for all the medications  

I also need to re-organise my Tupperware cupboards as I got a whole bunch of new Lock'n'lock tubs today. Half price on Ocado.


----------

